# And we are off 2



## barryd

Finally after several weeks of trying to get away tomorrow morning we will be off up to the European republic of Scotlandshire. 

At last. Heading off to the Isle of Arran for two to three weeks and maybe a bit further afield but that will depend on work and / or what we decide to do for the rest of the summer. I cannot believe we wont end up in Europe but we shall see.

I am hoping its going to be a Kayaking, cycling and scootering trip with loads of activity. Really hoping to use the Kayak most days and see a lot of the island from the water. We have been going there for 24 years but have had a gap of six since we were last there.

The forums all over the UK will be relieved to know that social media has been banned apart from posting odd updates and crying for help when I knacker something.

I will try and update the thread like Tuggers did with any interesting titbits.


----------



## Penquin

Have a good time and keep safe, those are the most important things IMO, broken bits can be repaired/replaced, broken people take much longer.

Hope to hear positive responses as you progress.

Dave


----------



## 113016

Barry, Although, nobody ever tells me to have a good time (I am hated) I really do hope you have a good time and try ti chill out from the Brexit.
have faith in YOUR Country and the people.
Enjoy my friend!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Penquin

Graham, if ever you posted that you were off on a trip I can assure you that you would get the same wishes from me to have a good time, discussions on here are not a cause for long-lasting friction, particularly political ones. Such things blow over and we cannot change any of the outcomes _"Que sera, sera"_






So, let us know when you are off and I will try to post good wishes - if I don't then it is because I have not seen the post..... nothing else.

Dave


----------



## 113016

Hey Dave, I like Doris Day (Move over Darling) is unbeatable.
Regarding trips, I have posted several times, not asking or even wanting people to say have a good time, but it was noted that I never did receive any, although I do frequently do wish others!
I am sorry I mentioned it, as it was a throw away remark!


----------



## Penquin

We all do that, make throwaway comments that others notice and pick up on - and often we (the Royal "we" that actually means "I") end up in eau chaud......

_Que Sera, Sera_ is one of my favourites and is great while cutting grass (interminable task) made much more pleasant with iPod under sound deadening headphones

Dave


----------



## Kaytutt

Have a good trip twit Bazza, I'll keep the fruitcakes under lock and key while you're away

I still haven't had your holiday approval form so there's a fine of £99.99 on its way to you, payment within 3 hours or interest will be applied at an extortionate rate

Grath, have a good trip too, whenever and wherever that may be :wink2:


----------



## barryd

Kaytutt said:


> Have a good trip twit Bazza, I'll keep the fruitcakes under lock and key while you're away
> 
> I still haven't had your holiday approval form so there's a fine of £99.99 on its way to you, payment within 3 hours or interest will be applied at an extortionate rate
> 
> Grath, have a good trip too, whenever and wherever that may be :wink2:


Thanks. Christ I hope the thread improves! Graham thinks everyone hates him which is tosh and Dave the Penquin is posting Doris Day songs!!

If you dont stop Ill start posting some proper songs wot I did!!! :surprise:


----------



## jo662

Grath said:


> Barry, Although, nobody ever tells me to have a good time (I am hated) I really do hope you have a good time and try ti chill out from the Brexit.
> have faith in YOUR Country and the people.
> Enjoy my friend!:smile2::smile2:


OMG I cant believe you brought the `B`word up on yet another thread!>>


----------



## jo662

Cant believe your going North and not South for the summer.I hope you have packed gallons of insect repellant!>

Have a great time,and I hope you can post pics and reports of where you are and what you are doing!:grin2:





PS we are heading across the channel in 12 days time,so I will be posting
a thread for ideas as im in two minds where to head!:surprise:


----------



## dghr272

Book has just opened on Barry's trip, and NO Barry you can't lay a bet:grin2:

Even money tyres
2/1 coolant related
3/1 electrical
6/1 water leak (rain)
10/1 suspension
14/1 fuel pump
20/1 water pump (fresh)
1000/1 uneventful trip :surprise:

Enjoy Barry and steer clear of Blu !

Terry


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Cant believe your going North and not South for the summer.I hope you have packed gallons of insect repellant!>
> 
> Have a great time,and I hope you can post pics and reports of where you are and what you are doing!:grin2:
> 
> PS we are heading across the channel in 12 days time,so I will be posting
> a thread for ideas as im in two minds where to head!:surprise:


Well there is still time yet. No midge problem on Arran at the moment. https://www.smidgeup.com/midge-forecast/ bottom left. Fort William is where you really do not want to be


----------



## jo662

dghr272 said:


> Book has just opened on Barry's trip, and NO Barry you can't lay a bet:grin2:
> 
> Even money tyres
> 2/1 coolant related
> 3/1 electrical
> 6/1 water leak (rain)
> 10/1 suspension
> 14/1 fuel pump
> 20/1 water pump (fresh)
> 1000/1 uneventful trip :surprise:
> 
> Enjoy Barry and steer clear of Blu !
> 
> Terry


You missed out,

5/1 Blow out in Kayak (2nd time)>>


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Well there is still time yet. No midge problem on Arran at the moment. https://www.smidgeup.com/midge-forecast/ bottom left. Fort William is where you really do not want to be


Thats a good website!lol:laugh::laugh:


----------



## jo662

So where am I going to get my usual advice while im in France if your touring
round the wilderness with no contact with the outside world?:frown2:


----------



## Penquin

jo662 said:


> You missed out,
> 
> 5/1 Blow out in Kayak (2nd time)>>


don't overlook how much "fun" he has with his scooter..... he probably pushed the old one further than many people ride theirs...... that has to a fairly low odds likelihood...

say 4 to 1 (on)

think what fun you could have with an accumulator (and I don't mean a battery for those like me who have never understood betting terms..... :surprise

Dave


----------



## dghr272

jo662 said:


> You missed out,
> 
> 5/1 Blow out in Kayak (2nd time)>>


Bookies thoughts are that he won't make as far as open water. >

Terry


----------



## barryd

Just about everyone seems to have been reporting van problems lately. Perhaps we will be lucky this time although it seldom actually breaks down.

We shall see how far the Kayak gets. Ireland isnt that far.


----------



## tugboat

Hmm, I'm thinking less titbits and more catastrophies will be the order of the day.

I'll also be keeping Fruitcakes under lock and key, and I'd prolly be wise to keep Kay locked up too. You know what she's like when the Cava gets broached.


----------



## Penquin

barryd said:


> We shall see how far the Kayak gets. Ireland isn't that far.


or if you can't spell accurately, Iceland is not that different from Ireland....

although they do play football better than England.....

says he ducking out rapidly.....>:surprise::laugh::smile2:

Dave


----------



## barryd

What number is the RNLI on?


----------



## Penquin

barryd said:


> What number is the RNLI on?


You're choice;

999 or 112 - both work equally well..... ask for Coastguard, they then co-ordinate RNLI or Air-Sea Rescue (now privatised I believe).

Genuine piece of advice there....

Dave


----------



## Revise

Penquin said:


> You're choice;
> 
> 999 or 112 - both work equally well..... ask for Coastguard, they then co-ordinate RNLI or Air-Sea Rescue (now privatised I believe).
> 
> Genuine piece of advice there....
> 
> Dave


I think since the coastguard has been privatised the number will start with 0870 with £1 connection charge and £1.50 a minute.:surprise:


----------



## barryd

Some Kayakers carry flares and VHF radios and even wear life jackets I hear. Ive got a better solution. I have all the fruitcakes on Speed dial and have made a little water proof floating bag for my mobile from a see through plastic CD case. Ive glued little wine corks all around it to make a kind of iRaft. When it goes pear shaped I just send out one text to alert them all and help will be on the way. Tuggers made me join some special website called Grindr http://www.grindr.com/ which apparently when you send a message through it tells all the rescue people where you are. I think it must be from his days as a Seamen. 

So nothing to worry about.


----------



## Penquin

LOTS to worry about if you rely on a mobile phone - it is NOT sufficient as there are areas with no coverage.

Flares draw attention to where you are - but only use when vessels or aircraft are in area.

Marine VHF is good BUT once again depends on reception and is effectively "line of sight".

Belt, braces and a piece of string - so take as much as you can in a waterproof container (available from chandlers) or a waterproof plastic sack - you can at least operate through the plastic with that (but not so good for flares of course....)

Flares are superb things, but have a limited life-span and should not be used to celebrate November 5th or whenever Parliament is blown up......

The coastguard has some excellent leaflets available that can be picked up in VERY many places; chandlers, prt offices, boatyards etc, including advice for kayak users.

A simple whistle can provide an excellent device to attract attention, needs no batteries, is not dangerous and is easy to carry - attach to buoyancy aid or whatever....

Dave (former RYA Sportsboat Instructor and BCU Kayak instructor)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd avoid Glencoe, 5 on the Midge scale, Mull is midge free too.

Enjoy matey.


----------



## tugboat

Bazza, you just need one of those little tubular waterproof containers to hang on a string round yer neck.

They're intended for keys, but in your case there'll be room for a ciggy lighter, a couple of spliffs and a pound coin for the phone box wherever you land up.

No, don't thank me now, just send gin.


----------



## aldra

Barry I hope you checked the weather forecast 

I it's miserable here , although the rain has finally stopped 

Have a great time, I doubt with the wind on Arran that you will see a midge, hold on to the van door though and drive slowly on those roads 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

tugboat said:


> Bazza, you just need one of those little tubular waterproof containers to hang on a string round yer neck.
> 
> They're intended for keys, but in your case there'll be room for a ciggy lighter, a couple of spliffs and a pound coin for the phone box wherever you land up.
> 
> No, don't thank me now, just send gin.


Wot, no room for cheese for when the munchies kick in? :surprise:>


----------



## MyGalSal

Well once again I am sitting looking out across to Arran - or where Arran should be. It's invisible! Too much cloud, rain, mist. I hope Barry finds it OK although I guess the ferry from Ardrossan will deliver him safely there.


----------



## barryd

At Morrisons at Ardrosson now. Crappy weather on the way up and will miss the ferry if Mrs d doesn't get a move on!

Not too bad a day now.

Let the adventure begin!!! Odds are we will be in the Alps by August.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> At Morrisons at Ardrosson now. Crappy weather on the way up and will miss the ferry if Mrs d doesn't get a move on!
> 
> Not too bad a day now.
> 
> Let the adventure begin!!! Odds are we will be in the Alps by August.


Barry

I was waiting evidence that you had actually left before I posted.

Have a good trip - I just hope you headed in the right direction.

The Book did not make any odds on you missing a ferry:surprise::laugh: Maybe Michelle has a bet on it somewhere.:wink2:

P.S Did you make it?

We are heading for Blighty come Friday, ferry and MOT Tuesday, then back to Europe on Saturday, having given Basia her tour of Canterbury Charity Shops and John Lewis. Aiming for Ardeche and Cevennes then maybe Jura on way home.

We should keep a weather check with each other:wink2:

Good hunting.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Might be an idea not to bother with the kayak though Barry.


----------



## tugboat

I think the goose was just randy. Barry would be OK with that, I reckon!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was just thinking, Barry has been promoting his squarki singing etc lately, and I thought perhaps he was doing it professionally, and he's gone off on a world tour or something, anyhoo, I just had a look on Youtube, and I think this may be him in drag.


----------



## barryd

Well we did indeed make it and mission 1 accomplished this morning. We wild camped at Lochrnaza at the top end of the island last night and this morning I strapped the Kayak on the bike as a test and rode off down to the slipway, pumped it up and headed off out to sea. 

My water proof carry bag and mobile case worked great so I managed to take some photos.

It is simply stunning here today and being out on the briny was just amazing. I ventured a fair way out into the open sound between here and Kintyre before heading right back up the small sea loch up to the castle and then back up to near where the van is parked.

Wind picked up a bit on the way back up and out of the loch and there was a bit of a chop and a few lumps but the boat just handles them perfectly.

Sadly the fridge is knackered an wont ignite. It tries but fails. Its happened before and had to be blown out with a compressor in the back as I think muck or rust gets in. Struggling to find anyone with a compressor at the mo so warm beer tonight.  who cares? 

Dunno if these photos will work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one Barry, glad you got at least one day of nice weather on Arran, how be the midges?


----------



## barryd

No midges at all Kev right now. As said the midge forecast is midge free here at the moment. No attack geese either although I did see a flipping enormous jelly fish out in the boat.

Tour of the island next today on the bike.


----------



## JanHank

You haven´t left the winter cover on the fridge Barry ? 
Daft question I s`pose coz you probly haven´t got a winter cover.
Mrsd didn´t venture onto the water, so the temp. must be below freezing :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> You haven´t left the winter cover on the fridge Barry ?
> Daft question I s`pose coz you probly haven´t got a winter cover.
> Mrsd didn´t venture onto the water, so the temp. must be below freezing :grin2::grin2:


Good point Jan, but I think it might still fire up, but not run after it used all the oxygen up.

It'll be a web or a flake of rust, I'd see if I could blow through a straw directly at the burner after taking the cover off, certainly worth a try.


----------



## barryd

I think ive fixed the Fridge. The garages in Arran didnt seem interested in lending me their high powered Air compressor's so I improvised and took the fridge vent covers off and used the Kayak foot pump with a narrow nozzle.  It must have looked odd some bloke trying to pump up his motorhome with a foot pump.

Didnt quite work but it was almost firing so I drove it like a lunatic over the pass on the north end and the roughest road, looking out for the biggest pot holes and aiming at them. Stuff went everywhere but the fridge fired up!  Well its sort of fired up. The flame is not great and you can hear it flickering and making funny sound but its getting better. The beer is now cold though so my plan worked. And people say I am a useless windbag. 

Anyway a few more photos. Had a good ride round the top half of the island but came over the mountain pass road half way down, roads are as crap as ever but great views everywhere. Pics below, The Waverley (the last Ocean going steam powered paddle steamer) Ill be sinking that fecker tomorrow once ive mounted me new home made torpedo's, Coming down the pass and where we are parked. If the tide is right I should be able to fly down the stream and out to sea to sink that steamer when it appears. 

Click to embiggen


----------



## aldra

Brilliant

Except the weather tomorrow is crap

Go south maybe our weather could improve once you're out of the way

But who knows 

Brexit will have wrecked that

Maybe 
Sandra


----------



## barryd

I am banned from Brexit debates so I wont answer that Sandra.  

Weather maybe crap tomorrow and I may have a hangover but Im not sure it wont stop me getting out in the boat and maybe having a swim.  

If the weather pisses us off that lovely Europe beckons.


----------



## jo662

Great pics Barry,keep them coming.:grin2:
I hope the weather stays kind for you.


----------



## JanHank

Our temperatures should be in the 30° mark at this time of year, today the highest was 19° and it pi**ed down all day, much of the same to come ,so don´t head east young man, go south.


----------



## tugboat

You wearing the wetsuit for the kayaking, Bazza? A pic would be good, and I'll forward it to Chris Packham for species identification. Guffaw.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How come we have to click the pictures to see them, Tuggers the non IT bloke managed to embed them properly, wrote more too.

Just saying like.


----------



## tugboat

I think Bazza is posting via his phone, whereas I had to wait for proper internet so I could use the laptop. Hence the infrequency of my postings and my offerings appearing in huge wodges.

Is he using that 'tethering' thingy that I have no idea how to do? Dunno. I'm just a thick ex-sailor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I think Bazza is posting via his phone, whereas I had to wait for proper internet so I could use the laptop. Hence the infrequency of my postings and my offerings appearing in huge wodges.
> 
> Is he using that 'tethering' thingy that I have no idea how to do? Dunno. I'm just a thick ex-sailor.


Thick NO, Wide, well maybe   appreciated yup deffo   if he's tethering to his laptop, he should be able to do as you did I think, doing it on a phone would be messy I think.


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Thick NO, *Wide, well maybe*   appreciated yup deffo   if he's tethering to his laptop, he should be able to do as you did I think, doing it on a phone would be messy I think.


Hmmm, the words black, pot and kettle come to mind, and not necessarily in that order!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Hmmm, the words black, pot and kettle come to mind, and not necessarily in that order!


Serves me right for being nice to you :roll: :roll:


----------



## tugboat

Yeah, stop being nice to me. I'm not used to being treated well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Yeah, stop being nice to me. I'm not used to being treated well.


Okay you old fart


----------



## tugboat

That's better, I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy now.:grin2:


----------



## barryd

No I'm not wearing a wet suit ffs! I'm not going through that palaver again and it's summer now, surely the sea will be warm. 

Not tethering either but the wifi was iffy so I thought I uploaded thumbnail pics which should appear as little pics that get bigger if you click on them. Do they not work then?

Sorry I've not written more Kev like wot Tugloaf did, you will just have to wait for the inevitable Air Sea Rescue story


----------



## tugboat

Don"t forget I cycled from Sannox to the ferry terminal at Brodick. We expect you to take up that challenge. In between the kayaking, fell running, hang-gliding stuff, you get the idea.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Don"t forget I cycled from Sannox to the ferry terminal at Brodick. We expect you to take up that challenge. In between the kayaking, fell running, hang-gliding stuff, you get the idea.


Not in this bloody weather I won't be. Scotland may be quite scenic but the weather is crap. It's chucking it down like you promised with no outlook if improvement today at least. 

If I paddled from Sannox to Brodick does that trump your cycle ride?


----------



## tugboat

Only if you paddle over the hills!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> No I'm not wearing a wet suit ffs! I'm not going through that palaver again and it's summer now, surely the sea will be warm.
> 
> Not tethering either but the wifi was iffy so I thought I uploaded thumbnail pics which should appear as little pics that get bigger if you click on them. Do they not work then?
> 
> Sorry I've not written more Kev like wot Tugloaf did, you will just have to wait for the inevitable Air Sea Rescue story


Yes your pictures do enlarge Barry, by opening on another internet page and they take ages to open for me. Wos wrong wiv using the bucket like wot me and tugs do? :frown2:


----------



## nicholsong

Right you lot 

We also have run away from home this morning, but nothing much interesting to report as we drove 5km to the A4 then trundled up the A4(E34) and into Germany for 40 km and turned off for 2km. to a stellplatz, edge of CP on W. side of Bautze.

Grey and drizzly all day.

Here ends the boring news.

Except Basia forgot the camera:surprise:. What is the best/chaep shop in the UK these days?

IT Note - for those discussing tethering above - I am writing this on the laptop tethered to our Samsung S5. I took me about 10 secs. to go to tether settings and turn it to ON. When I opened the laptop it was already connected, maybe first time you have to select the Android choice, but only once. Simples. We do have 3Gb per month anywhere and this trip spans 2 billing months. Basia meanwhile is using the Samsung as normal in parallel to the tethering.

I promise more boring reports later>

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> That's better, I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy now.:grin2:


I'm not, just been to view yet another dog of a van :roll:


----------



## barryd

Not much more to report at the moment. Been mainly van bound all day although it did brighten up for a while. Not trusting my repair on the fridge we emptied and drank and ate most of the contents last night..

Hoping to get out of the stream on the tide tomorrow and paddle up the coast to some bits ive not seen before.

Forgot to tell you about our Stag that appeared right out of nowhere when we were on the other side of Lochrazna. Im not sure he was happy about Mrs D taking his picture. It looked like he might eat her or the camera.

Anyway. A few more pics

Where are parked now










Mystery grumpy Stag










Next stop North America










Or not










Deer on the Golf Course










Lochranza Castle


----------



## barryd

Just had a little (Well big) visitor to the van. 

Watching TV and I heard a big splash in the stream next to my window. Had a look but just saw the large ripples, then a few more.

Then our Visitor showed himself and climbed up onto the bank in front of the van.  Well now I know its deep enough to get out to sea.


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, that's better than TV any day!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one, pics are okay now too.


----------



## tugboat

Those last 2 piccies are a con. It's Bazza in his wetsuit. 

I visited Arran recently and didn't see a single seal, so I reckon Bazza's playing with us. He must think we're right gullible.

I bet he downloaded them off that 'tinternet thingy.


----------



## JanHank

Hans thought it was going to be Nessie off course :grin2:

Definitely better than TV Jiwawa.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Those last 2 piccies are a con. It's Bazza in his wetsuit.
> 
> I visited Arran recently and didn't see a single seal, so I reckon Bazza's playing with us. He must think we're right gullible.
> 
> I bet he downloaded them off that 'tinternet thingy.


Give the lad credit Tuggs, hoe he got both feet into one ballet slipper was impressive.

I often wonder what Michelle does while he farts about in dinghys.


----------



## barryd

He is back this morning but in the sea not the burn. . He keeps bobbing up and looking over at the van. I think he is waiting for me to join him. I'm in two minds though as its been windy and very gusty all night and is forecast to be top end of force 4 this morning with strong gusts and it's an offshore wind. ??? 

I think that might be too much for an inflatable. Might move round to Lamlash and see if it's a bit more sheltered 

Mrs D is usually the one off doing activities Kev. Either walking or cycling


----------



## JanHank

It might be a she Barry, waiting to be kissed by another flabby creature and then she turn into a beautiful Mermaid & him a merman :wink2:>


----------



## tugboat

JanHank said:


> It might be a she Barry, waiting to be kissed by another flabby creature and then she turn into a beautiful Mermaid & him a merman :wink2:>


Guffaw. Could be the start of a big love affair. Get a rock, you two.:love8:


----------



## barryd

Not really been able to get online since we left Sannox. Now at Lamlash and no wifi or much phone signal but Geoffrey the Seal was back yesterday morning in the same spot. Got some more pics but can't upload them yet.

Didn't manage to get out on the Kayak as the offshore winds looked a bit squally so hoping to today. I'm a bit concerned about the seal population as we walked down the beach beyond Kildonan to the seal colony there where there would have normally been over 100 seals and we counted just four. ??? I wonder if they are in decline.

Weather is still not great but looks like it may improve. More later if I can get a wifi signal somewhere


----------



## JanHank

*Perhaps you have chosen the wrong time.*

Maybe your too late to see the mating season and too early to see the babies Barry. I found this for you as you don´t have decent internet, funny thing today Milly does :grin2:
*When is the best time to see them?*

You can see seals swimming or hauled out of the water, either alone or in small groups, at any time of the year. However, grey and common seals gather in much larger groups at certain times of the year to mate, give birth and moult.
Grey seals mate and pup in Scotland between October and December, then moult from January to April. Common seals breed in June and July and moult soon after.
*Where might you see them?*

Despite their name, common seals are actually less common in the UK than their larger grey cousins. Both are regularly found on many of Scotland's offshore islands, around most of the west coast and along stretches of the east coast including the Moray Firth.
These forests offer particularly good seal-spotting opportunities:

http://scotland.forestry.gov.uk/activities/wildlife/seal
April 2011 Shooting of seals limited LAWS have come into force that make it an offence to kill any seal at any time, unless holding a specific licence or for animal welfare reasons to end suffering. However, owners of fish farms who 'need to manage seal numbers to prevent serious damage to their fishery or to protect the health and welfare of farmed fish' are still permitted to shoot seals that they regard as harmful marauders.
John Baxter, Scottish Natural Heritage's principal adviser on seals, said: 'Given the serious and worrying decline in the numbers of common, or harbour, seals, these new measures are particularly important. They are a considerable improvement on provisions contained in previous legislation. The fact that all shooting will be licensed means that we can gather much more comprehensive information on seal populations, which will be extremely useful when making decisions on the future management of seals.'
Unlicensed shooting can bring a penalty of up to six months imprisonment or a heavy fine.


----------



## barryd

Thanks Jan

Right an update on Seals. I don't like them anymore having just been attacked by one! 

Nobody believes anything I say but here goes anyway. 

Finally got a decent gap in the weather to get the kayak out in Lamlash. There is a huge luxury cruise ship anchored way out in the bay so I figured I would head out and have a look at it. About half a mile out from the shore I heard a swirl behind me and wondered what the hell it was. It happened again and this time up popped a huge seal. Except this one want cute like the fluffy white one at Sannox he was all goggle eyed and snorting. He popped up again just two feet behind me still looking angry and I didn't know whether to get the camera out or call Air Sea Rescue. 

He dissapeared for a minute but Next thing I know and this is truly fecking scary is he's bashing the boat underneath my arse. It's funny now but at the time all I could picture was the Jaws film poster with the shark rising up underneath the girl in the bikini. I took some pleasure in that possibly my last memory would Involve a girl in a bikini but it's just a Seal ffs not a great white. Then I thought, do they have teeth? I think they do. Could they pop a blow up kayak? It's a long swim back to shore.

Anyway he dissapeared again for a minute and then wollop underneath again! That was enough so I headed back to shore and the bloody thing followed me all the way to the yachts moored in the bay, nudging the back of the boat twice and getting all Lairy. 

I considered bashing the fecker with an oar to teach it a lesson but then figured I'm not far from the shore now and just as I give it a pummelling you can guarentee some little nice holiday family will appear on the quay just in time to see some bloke in a kayak abusing a lovely cute seal. Children will be crying and I'll be arrested by the Seal Police.

Anyway once it saw me off back to the boats it turned tail and buggered off back out to sea giving a few victory leaps as if to say F*ck you looser!!! 

I did have a witness. A bloke on a yacht saw it see me off and said he had heard stories of them bumping or even jumping into dinghies but didn't beleive them until now.

It's not over though. I'm going tooled up next time. Remember when crocodile Dundee went fishing in the Hudson with dinamite? 

Round two to follow

Think I need a drink.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

By heck you know how to make em up


----------



## JanHank

I reckon it must have been the husband of your little sweethart from Friday, he followed you to warn you off her :serious:
We started off in the sea you know >


----------



## barryd

Apparently there are killer whales and Mako sharks as well here that can eat you. It won't put me off. Once I've sorted Asbo Seal I'll do them an all. 

True story Kev but in a few years time it will be a Hammerhead.


----------



## 113016

This reminds me of a long time ago, when I was waterskiing in a Cornish bay, and I notices a Sharks fin a few yards away :surprise:
Basking shark most likely, but at the time, I did not know that!:surprise:


----------



## cabby

Well I understand what you are saying Barry, but I had better warn you that some Brexiteers can get quite angry I am told,>>>That you do not give then your seal of approval.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## barryd

Groan!! 

They are all over the bay in Lamlash now. Is it the mackerel season as I remember the spot I was in yesterday in the boat being really brilliant for Mackerel fishing years ago but the entire bay is a no take zone now for commercial fishing and has been for a decade or so now so maybe the bay is teeming with fish and that's why the seals are here. I don't even like Mackerel.


----------



## Jamsieboy

barryd said:


> Groan!!
> 
> They are all over the bay in Lamlash now. Is it the mackerel season as I remember the spot I was in yesterday in the boat being really brilliant for Mackerel fishing years ago but the entire bay is a no take zone now for commercial fishing and has been for a decade or so now so maybe the bay is teeming with fish and that's why the seals are here. I don't even like Mackerel.


It's all tosh I tell you. Seal indeed.
It was a non-nuclear robot seal commissioned by the Scottish Government to spy on any English sailors spotted in the bay. All part of the plot to scare you.
Because of your history Barry you score high on the robot seal alert warning system hence the action.
The next time you go out keep an eye out for the 13amp cable running from the shore. ( we have still to perfect the prototype with remote power).:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Groan!!
> 
> They are all over the bay in Lamlash now. Is it the mackerel season as I remember the spot I was in yesterday in the boat being really brilliant for Mackerel fishing years ago but the entire bay is a no take zone now for commercial fishing and has been for a decade or so now so maybe the bay is teeming with fish and that's why the seals are here. I don't even like Mackerel.


Mackerel is beautiful fresh caught, gutted head of and into the pan in butter or olive oil, nowt better, we always go to meet boats coming in to see if we can get some, and regardless of the time, in the pan it goes.


----------



## barryd

Ok, here are a few more pics

The Cruise ship and island I was trying to get to taken from the boat before I was chased










Hank the Tank at Sannox









Superb carvings by Marvin Elliot at an open day event at Corrie. http://www.sculptorcarver.com/
The bloke is a genius.









You cant see the details to well in the photos but they are amazing










Where we were at Lamlash the last two nights









This is the cute fluffy Seal from Sannox again. He came back the morning we left and we got quite close. He is friendly not like those hooligan Seals from Lamlash!









The Seal Colony at Kildonan bereft of seals as they are all in Lamlash bay eating tourists.









Crapton Bog Washes next command









And finally the Bastud that attacked the boat. I shall be making wanted dead or alive posters.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That last one reminds me of someone Barry.


----------



## tugboat

I'm gonna love my next command. All that rapin' and pillagin', bring it on.


(I really must look up what those words mean)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I'm gonna love my next command. All that rapin' and pillagin', bring it on.
> 
> (I really must look up what those words mean)


I don't think your rear would stand it nowadays Geoffers.


----------



## tugboat

Is that Marvin Elliot's workshop just where the road zigzags at Corrie? I saw a roughed out piece outside that place that was clearly going to be a West Highland terrier when I passed one day. Had there not been payload issues I would have been sorely tempted, so I didn't dare go in.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Is that Marvin Elliot's workshop just where the road zigzags at Corrie? I saw a roughed out piece outside that place that was clearly going to be a West Highland terrier when I passed one day. Had there not been payload issues I would have been sorely tempted, so I didn't dare go in.


Yes thats it. There used to be a carved Seal on the rock in the sea opposite the pub but its been broken off and washed away. It was there for years and once before it made a run for it and was washed away but turned up in Turnbury an was returned.  They have not found it this time so when I was talking to Marvin he was knocking up a new one. Reckoned it would only take him a couple of days.

This is the original

http://www.arranbanner.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/DSC_0028.jpg

Just had a cracking ride on my own up into the hills and over to Lochranza on the scooter. Blew away a few cobwebs and the shorts are out!  Hit a swarm of flying ants though on the way back and got stung on the backside and neck.


----------



## dghr272

Barry, forget Air Sea Rescue etc, my good lady suggests you take a couple of tins of John West Salmon with you and befriend your seal.

BUT, don't forget to open the tins first. 

Terry


----------



## barryd

dghr272 said:


> Barry, forget Air Sea Rescue etc, my good lady suggests you take a couple of tins of John West Salmon with you and befriend your seal.
> 
> BUT, don't forget to open the tins first.
> 
> Terry


Stuff that I'm taking a club. Looking out right now at the sea, it's flat calm and all quiet. Too darn quiet.


----------



## JanHank

The calm before the seal storm :frown2:


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Stuff that I'm taking a club. Looking out right now at the sea, it's flat calm and all quiet. Too darn quiet.


Cue ominous soundtrack.


----------



## barryd

Sometimes you remember just what motorhome adventures are all about when it all comes together and you have a perfect day like today. The sun has shone all day, we are in a perfect spot and have hit the day at full throttle.

After two nights at Lamlash we returned to what I think is now our favourite spot at Sannox, ideally suited for today to enjoy some cycling, Kayaking and scootering.
We started off by doing Tuggers Cycle ride from Sannox to Brodick. Well we went as far as Brodick Castle so about 10 miles or so there and back.

The timing was perfect on our late morning return to the van to hit the incoming tide which gave me two to three hours of high water to get the Kayak into the stream next to the van and out to sea. I had a short run around the bay and down towards Corrie and then after coming back for a drink I set off again to have a look at the coast north of Sannox. Not plotted the miles yet but I think I did about seven or eight in total.

No ASBO killer Seals today but I did get chased out of the river by an angry swan that defiantly didn't like me very much. A bit of a chop at first but later the water turned almost mirror calm and it was truly beautiful. The water is crystal clear and you could easily see the bottom well down to 20- 30ft. Some great views further out to sea back towards the Devils Punchbowl which is a mountain with a great bowl shape missing out of it from when it was volcanic and exploded. One of the massive boulders that was thrown from the mountain is by the road just along from here and there are many others I could see clearly on the sea bed today.

After a quick lunch we took to the scooter and have pretty much spent the rest of the day and early evening exploring the island from the southern tip at Blackwaterfoot right back up to the northern tip at Lochranza. T shirts, shorts and flip flops were the order of the day at last but despite the factor 15 I'm burnt to a crisp. The climate today is really odd. Down at Blackwaterfoot this afternoon it was actually quite hot, people were even in the sea which is rare here. One thermometer I saw registered 30c but I Thought it was more like high twenties yet when we came over the single track Ross road to Lamlash as soon as we got over the hills the temperature plummeted. Back at the van it was still a pleasant and ideal 24c but again when we went up to Lochranza as soon as we came over the top down the pass it felt cold. Very odd.

Geoffrey the Seal is still here at Sannox and is just not fazed by hoomans  We have a couple of tents here now and one couple is pitched very close to Geoffrey's hauling out spot but he isn't fussed. They even have a dog which seems to be called Pish or something like that and he is more wary of Geoffrey than Geoffrey is of him  Like clockwork when the tide is right he appears, sunbathes for a few hours and then moves back out to sea before the river is too low. Today though at lunchtime he seemed too hot and kept shoving his face under the water without falling off the bank and occasionally diving in to cool off properly before hauling back up for some more relaxing. I fully expected him to appear with a chilled beer and a sunbed.  I call him Geoffrey as he reminds me of Tuggers. 

Anyway a few more pics (blimey! It's a mini blog)  Sorry they are in no logical order.

Coming down the Ross road on the bike in the southern hills.










More Deer










The bike ride this morning, on the Pier at Sannox










Our beach this morning from the Kayak










Heading out to sea earlier on today









The Devils Punchbowl from the sea









Sannox









A sheep 










The Tenters, Geoffrey and Pish.  They are there!










Crowded Beach









Water almost flat calm and getting warm. For a moment I thought I was in the Corfu Channel 









Setting off and being seen off by a stroppy Swan









No not Ibiza, Blackwaterfoot beach, the hottest spot on the island today









Leaving Blackwaterfoot on the bike









Mull of Kintyre in the distance









Ailsa Craig Island


----------



## JanHank

Keep on blogging.
Milly


----------



## jo662

Great write up and pics,keep them coming!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Thanks. I think I've tanked. I'm goosed.  every bit of me either aches or is burnt.


----------



## tugboat

Cracking day, Gromit, and great piccies.

Geoffrey the seal! Ah, fame at last. Good job I'm modest as well as devilishly handsome.:grin2:


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Thanks. I think I've tanked. I'm goosed.  every bit of me either aches or is burnt.


That is because you is a button pusher,not used to all this exercise!>>>


----------



## barryd

We has a bit of a rough night. Thunder in the early hours then as we had all the windows wide open sheep blaring all night and then at 4-5am something was grunting and tearing up the bushes and grass right under my window.  I think it was ASBO seal from Lamlash.

When I finally got up I felt like I had been run over by a bus. So much for excersise being good for you. Just coming round now at 10:30. 

It's very grey today but not cold or raining (for now). Might have a lazy day and just go over an have a pint with Geoffrey when he arrives shortly.

Serious question for Tuggers. When you were at The north Sannox picnic area where did you empty your loo as there is a sign there now saying not to empty cassettes there and the same at Lochranza as the sceptic tank can't cope. They are not official looking but wondered if they were new. It makes wilding in the north a bit tricky long term


----------



## JanHank

How many people use the tank Barry ? If its not an official notice maybe its some joker you and I know put them up before he left >

Sounds odd, is the tank empties by a big lorry? I´d ignor it and empty there, how much space does your little loo contense take up in the great big tank. 
Milly


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Serious question for Tuggers. When you were at The north Sannox picnic area where did you empty your loo as there is a sign there now saying not to empty cassettes there and the same at Lochranza as the sceptic tank can't cope. They are not official looking but wondered if they were new. It makes wilding in the north a bit tricky long term


I did empty my tank there, but did it discretely early in the morning before anyone else was up and about. However, when I'm on an island, I avoid using chemicals in the cassette so as not to compromise any sceptics.

The young fella who came to clean the loos was very friendly and had coffee with us in Sandra's van, so I was confident there'd be no backlash.

I carry a spare (as yet unused) cassette for an extreme situation. Otherwise we visited the campsites at Lochranza and Kildonan and emptied there. We needed laundry and Wifi so availed of those too. Lochranza site was quite pricey though.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> I did empty my tank there, but did it discretely early in the morning before anyone else was up and about. However, when I'm on an island, I avoid using chemicals in the cassette so as not to compromise any sceptics.
> 
> The young fella who came to clean the loos was very friendly and had coffee with us in Sandra's van, so I was confident there'd be no backlash.
> 
> I carry a spare (as yet unused) cassette for an extreme situation. Otherwise we visited the campsites at Lochranza and Kildonan and emptied there. We needed laundry and Wifi so availed of those too. Lochranza site was quite pricey though.


Thanks. I posted this on the wildies this morning as I thought they may have more up to date info. http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...e-chat/55274-no-emptying-loos-isle-arran.html

The two links in there are worth reading. It seems not everyone is happy with motorhomes here.


----------



## aldra

It might also be that we were there out of season Barry 

Prob a lot more MH around now using the facilities which does tend to draw attention to it 

We use no additives in the loo 

Like Tuggy we emptied early morning, or late at night when no one was around to offend

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Thanks Sandra. I'll maybe stop using the blue here but I won't be emptying where the signs are up as it seems there may be good reason for them and we don't want to be giving the anti Motorhome lobby any ammunition.

The equilibrium has been broken here row some stupid surfer came up the stream at high tide and paddled right up to Geoffrey trying to take a stupid selfy with him. Geoffrey objected to this and dived in the water disappearing which then panicked the surfer who then got out and disappeared up the road with his board under his arm. I hope he gives Lamlash bay a go. 

Just now a family of travellers have arrived with a tranny van, crappy old caravan and a couple of tents with at least four kids and two dogs. So far though they seem fairly well behaved.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Thanks. I posted this on the wildies this morning as I thought they may have more up to date info. http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...e-chat/55274-no-emptying-loos-isle-arran.html
> 
> The two links in there are worth reading. It seems not everyone is happy with motorhomes here.


The first link is actually quite infuriating Barry, we got slagged off last time we were there by some busybody, she said we don't spend money on the island which was Ballcocks and Liz put her straight, as we go out of our way to visit the local shops and attractions, but we spoke to someone else, a resident who said they go to Asda in Ardrossen to get their fuel and shopping, as did all the residents he knew.


----------



## nicholsong

nicholsong said:


> I promise more boring reports later>
> 
> Geoff


I saved you from the boring reports of trundling across the North European Plain, with the only 'event' being a traffic jam round Antwerp Ring - as often.

Because the trip was split into 4 sectors rather than our usual 3 we used different Stellplatz/Aires, including ending up at Bergues near Dunkirk(Thanks Barry), and all were excellent.

Now the 'Polish Panza' has invaded UK, frightened a MOT garage into issuing a Cert, on second attempt - failed for one of two bulbs on rear number plate and not enough splash on windscreen - fixed in 15 mins.

Now on Canterbury P+R - changes to charging, but see separate thread.

Only comment is P+R bus is not free - it cost me £200 in shopping when we got into town:surprise::laugh: Well at least £40 quid was for maps.:smile2: - keep me quiet for a few days.

Oh, the camers we left behind has been replaced with the same model, bought second-hand for £18 - who said I am a cheapskate?:wink2:

Great posts and Pics Barry - keep them coming. I am glad 'Geoffrey' reminds you of Tuggers and not me.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Barry
In France we stayed on an aire with a group of gypsies, not for the first time 

Seems their usual place was flooded 

Vans came vans went leaving just us and the gypsies 

And what lovely people and kids 

When the Marie rep came we tried to pay for the two nights we had been there

There is no charge she said is everything alright?

Just at that moment the young lad shot passed on his bike with an ingenious water bottle attached to the wheel, really good motor bike imitation , with a huge smile for us 

Absolutely fine we said and meant it 

By 8 all was silent

And as we think we're nearing the silence of the grave

Let's hear a little life, let's see the smile on a kids face

After all we own the hound from hell

Whose totting up points ?

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Bloody weather is a bit naff again. Had a ride into Brodick but it was chilly and a little windy. Maybe yesterday was summer then. 

Welcome back to the UK Geoff.


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> I saved you from the boring reports of trundling across the North European Plain, with the only 'event' being a traffic jam round Antwerp Ring - as often.
> 
> Because the trip was split into 4 sectors rather than our usual 3 we used different Stellplatz/Aires, including ending up at Bergues near Dunkirk(Thanks Barry), and all were excellent.
> 
> Now the 'Polish Panza' has invaded UK, frightened a MOT garage into issuing a Cert, on second attempt - failed for one of two bulbs on rear number plate and not enough splash on windscreen - fixed in 15 mins.
> 
> Now on Canterbury P+R - changes to charging, but see separate thread.
> 
> Only comment is P+R bus is not free - it cost me £200 in shopping when we got into town:surprise::laugh: Well at least £40 quid was for maps.:smile2: - keep me quiet for a few days.
> 
> Oh, the camers we left behind has been replaced with the same model, bought second-hand for £18 - who said I am a cheapskate?:wink2:
> 
> Great posts and Pics Barry - keep them coming. I am glad 'Geoffrey' reminds you of Tuggers and not me.
> 
> Geoff


Pleased to hear you landed safely Kapitän :grin2:
Bit of good luck finding the same model camera Geoff, at least Basia doesn´t have to spend half HER time studying how it works :wink2:

Antwerp is a place to avoid like the plague during the day, but super quick at night folks.

Milly


----------



## listerdiesel

Thunderstorms up north tonight, still blazing summer down here in Northants  

Peter


----------



## aldra

Well today's well we have had

Torrential downpours

Sandr


----------



## JanHank

Beautiful here today, almost too warm for us. 7.30 pm and it still 25°C in the shade.

Jan


----------



## jiwawa

barryd said:


> Serious question for Tuggers. When you were at The north Sannox picnic area where did you empty your loo as there is a sign there now saying not to empty cassettes there and the same at Lochranza as the sceptic tank can't cope. They are not official looking but wondered if they were new. It makes wilding in the north a bit tricky long term


I have to say Barry, if the locals don't want me to empty in their loos then I wouldn't do it.

In fact, I don't empty in normal loos cos I've seen, and smelt, how they can be afterwards and that's just not fair on those who use them later.

Just my opinion...


----------



## barryd

jiwawa said:


> I have to say Barry, if the locals don't want me to empty in their loos then I wouldn't do it.
> 
> In fact, I don't empty in normal loos cos I've seen, and smelt, how they can be afterwards and that's just not fair on those who use them later.
> 
> Just my opinion...


Oh I totally agree. I won't be using them. I posted on the wildies this morning on here as they are very clued up on stuff like that and Arran is popular with them. The answers explained all.

It's fine as there are a couple of proper service points in the south and a mains loo in brodick which is so disgusting you would want to wipe round your thetford after using it anyway. It just means a bit of planning and a little inconvenience but that's fine. Don't want to get us a bad name. I'll stop using the blue here as well anyway.

I think it would be wise for them to put some more service points in though in the north as some i suspect will not be so accommodating.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The night past us by, no storms woke me everything looks dry, temp is up to 21 already.


----------



## barryd

It's a lovely morning today on Arran. The traveller family were as good as gold and despite my perhaps slightly prejudice concerns of feral children running amock we have hardly heard a peep out of them and they have not come anywhere near us. I'm wondering if they are not gypsies now as they look to poor. The vehicles and caravan are tatty. All the ones we see each year for appleby seem to have new hobbys and 4x4s. 


I'll see if they have any hedgehog pie later, that will be a giveaway 

Michelle is of walking in the hills shortly, I have some new songs to learn and will head out later in the boat on the tide. 

All is good


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> It's a lovely morning today on Arran. The traveller family were as good as gold and despite my perhaps slightly prejudice concerns of feral children running amock we have hardly heard a peep out of them and they have not come anywhere near us. I'm wondering if they are not gypsies now as they look to poor. The vehicles and caravan are tatty. All the ones we see each year for appleby seem to have new hobbys and 4x4s.
> 
> I'll see if they have any hedgehog pie later, that will be a giveaway
> 
> Michelle is of walking in the hills shortly, I have some new songs to learn and will head out later in the boat on the tide.
> 
> All is good


You shouldn't let her wander off alone like that, she might get grabbed by some wild jock.


----------



## barryd

She can look after herself I am sure. She just got back which is good timing as I just finished learning and recording my new Holiday beach party song which I shall entertain everyone with later. 

Wipeout by the Ventures. 

I didnt think it would be possible to record it in the van on a crappy twenty year old fifty quid acoustic guitar from Argos and some tinny laptop speakers but I done it anyway just for you. 

Added a bit of reverb and nicked a backing track off youtube. Wipeout!!!!  Guffive!


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> She can look after herself I am sure. She just got back which is good timing as I just finished learning and recording my new Holiday beach party song which I shall entertain everyone with later.
> 
> Wipeout by the Ventures.
> 
> I didnt think it would be possible to record it in the van on a crappy twenty year old fifty quid acoustic guitar from Argos and some tinny laptop speakers but I done it anyway just for you.
> 
> Added a bit of reverb and nicked a backing track off youtube. Wipeout!!!!  Guffive!


Best one yet.............. No singing :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not perfect   but you kept better time than the backing track.

I used to play the drum bit years ago on the old biscuit tin.


----------



## barryd

Whaddaya mean "Not perfect" and "Best one yet, no singing"?









Nearly was a proper Wipeout just now. Decided to go out in the boat up to Corrie despite the building wind. Didnt get very far as despite the forecast its blowing a good force 4 straight up from the south. Would have taken an age and I was getting battered so turned around and headed back up to Sannox beach where there was a bit of surf and played in the waves which were getting to be a considerable size. Not quite Saltburn Kayak wrecking level where the first boat got wrecked but great fun. A seal made an appearance today near the boat but I guess he figured I Wasnt after his Mackerel as he left me alone.

Only trouble was as the wind built so did the swell and getting back into the river to go back for lunch was a bit dodgy as in parts its very rocky and shallow and I had visions of a blooming great rock coming through the bottom of the boat under my backside.  I reckon its always deeper than it looks though.

Geoffrey sadly has not made an appearance today. I think he doesnt like the new arrivals. 

Glorious day here despite the wind out on the sea. I only managed two photos on the way up to Corrie as it got a bit rough and every time you stop you just end up broadside to the waves which is never a good thing.


----------



## tugboat

Are the 'poor' campers still there, or have they been forced to move on due to the shocking racket coming from your pitch? Just askin'.


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> It's a lovely morning today on Arran. The traveller family were as good as gold and despite my perhaps slightly prejudice concerns of feral children running amock we have hardly heard a peep out of them and they have not come anywhere near us. I'm wondering if they are not gypsies now as they look to poor. The vehicles and caravan are tatty. All the ones we see each year for appleby seem to have new hobbys and 4x4s.
> 
> I'll see if they have any hedgehog pie later, that will be a giveaway
> 
> Michelle is of walking in the hills shortly, I have some new songs to learn and will head out later in the boat on the tide.
> 
> All is good


The Appleby gypsies could buy and sell you Barry

Much like the gypsies we stayed with Rome

The women were very friendly with me, the men kept strictly to themselves

We seem to frequently end up with gypsies rich and poor on our travels

Never have we ever had a problem

Guess they admire the hound from hell

Never made an offer for him though

Hopes are fading now as he's getting old>

So I guess we are stuck with him :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd

They seem smashing people Sandra. One of the little boys was dressed as a ghost or something when we went out on the scooter a while ago and we all had a good laugh at him. I dont think they can complain about the "Shocking racket" Tuggers seeing as the teenage girl was playing their car stereo for a good while earlier. She turned it off when I started playing though as clearly my stuff was better as Im down with the kids you see unlike you ya daft old fart!

Had another surf about on the Kayak and a ride on the bikes before a trip to the other side of the island on the scooter. Found a new rather good wild spot so might give that a go in the near future. May head down to Lamlash tomorrow and go on a Seal Cull if that big fat angry one is still about.

Managed to catch the Waverley in dock at Lochranza just now (the last ocean going steam powered paddle steamer). Watched her come clunking in to the bay. It really is an odd sound from another place in time. What a lovely vessel though.



















Oh yes and the Arran Economic Enhancement Programme! Funded by the EU!! 

So that bridge over the Sannox burn is buggered now if we leave!!


----------



## barryd

Not much to report. I didnt do a lot yesterday apart from a short cycle ride where I attempted to get up the pass between here and Lochranza but gravity got the better of me. 

Mrs D however had a good hike up in the hills and a few photos are below.

Yesterday however the Stroppy Swan decided to peck Geoffrey on the arse which resulted in Geoffrey sticking the nut in.  I dont like Swans. I dont see the point in them. People say they are pretty and graceful but me and Geoffrey see them for the evil spiteful creatures that they are. Grrr.  People kept turning up to gawp at Geoffrey and take photos which he seemed to enjoy. I think I might start a little business taking photos of tourists with him.

We were treated at lunchtime to a bit of Gypsy dancing by the two eldest Traveller Girls when their parents were out, the best of which was one of them Twerking on the roof of the tranny van to Shaggy. I quite enjoyed that. 

Sadly after six nights we will be moving on from Sannox in the morning as the Thetford is getting seriously full.  I suspect we will be back though but there are a fair few other wild spots to try around the island and I want to Kayak at Blackwaterfoot in the south at some point and maybe get a bit of surf (although last time that didnt really go so well). 

Shaggy cows









Walking in the hills









Beach


















A better view of the Devils Punchbowl. Must have been a hell of an explosion.









Mrs D on the Sheep at Corrie Harbour









Bloody Swan!!!


----------



## erneboy

barryd said:


> Stuff that I'm taking a club. ...........


Rotary, lap dancing or what? And how will you get them all into the kaiyuck?


----------



## barryd

We figured out what the traveller family are here for. I think it must be a kind of working holiday. They are out early in the morning for hours and on an evening picking cockles it seems. Over the last week sacks of them have been building up next to their van and there must be about a ton of the things when I looked this morning.

They go out each day when the tide is low. It was nearly 11pm when they returned last night. I didn't know anyone did that here. It must be back breaking work and I reckon they are at it probably a good eight hours over the day.

I wonder what they do with them, how much the fetch. Is it a way of subsidizing the holiday or is it just indeed a full time job?

I wish I could have had a chance to chat with them but the opportunity has not arisen. They were visited by the police yesterday afternoon though. Not sure what that was about but it seemed amicable enough. I wonder if someone complained 

I am ashamed of my initial thoughts and prejudice about them arriving here. I think I would still avoid large gatherings of travelers on aires etc but mainly due to the noise a hundred kids will make but this family seem such a happy and well behaved bunch, it's been fun watching then enjoy themselves.

I hope we bump into them again.

We will be shortly heading to Brodick where I will need to deal with a very full thetford and then on to Lamlash where I'm going to no doubt do battle with ASBO seal again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd invest in some Marigolds Barry, you don't want Michelle cooking your food without them hands.


----------



## aldra

Well I'd review that Barry 

Where gypsies are in large groups

We've found them really organised

The kids go out on walks several times a day 

Never have we been inundated by kids running wild

The truth is they will eye you up 

But never will they disturb you 

Pity really 

I'd have loved a bit more integration 

The kids will

Maybe the women 

Never the men

Sandra

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Thanks Sandra.

A few more pics. Weather has deteriorated somewhat and its been a bit stormy and mixed. Still been out in the Kayak and Michelle went up a mountain this morning and done a fair bit of cycling. We are right down the south west corner of Arran tonight with views of the Mull of Kintyre and the top end of Northern Ireland.

Waterfall on Michelles walk










Blackwaterfoot harbour tonight









Our spot for tonight at Blackwaterfoot









View from the rear lounge. 









Off out to do battle with the killer Seal yesterday at Lamlash









Where is he? 









Service point at Blackwaterfoot.  ****it!









View of Lamlash from Michelles walk today









And higher up









Loche Uire high up in the mountains


----------



## JanHank

Luvelee pictures Barry.

Make sure you empty the loo before you move.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think he may have to.  

Not seen that one before.


----------



## barryd

Had two nights at Blackwaterfoot but never got out in the Kayak. Weather has been very hit and miss but not too bad this morning. We have now moved back up to Lochranza. Its a bit busier up here though now. The two bays near the ferry are full of cars so we parked at the castle for a while. Michelle wanted to stay overnight but I was against it in the end as I was a bit sick of people milling around the van and as it sticks out I am conscious of motorhomes cluttering up the areas main attraction. So with a bit of jiggery pokery and the use of a telescope  ive got is in a spot right at the bottom of the loch. Much better.

I was messing around with some slide show software this morning and ive put all the pics into a youtube vid and added some music I was messing about with the other day with the crappy guitar. Im quite chuffed with my little mobile picture and music studio.






Right, the winds dropped so Im off out to sea again!!


----------



## tugboat

That was brilliant, Bazza, much better than my feeble photographic efforts.


----------



## barryd

A few more from today.

Left Blackwaterfoot this morning where it was sunny. As said I never ventured out in the Kayak yesterday when the tide was in as it was quite stormy and exposed and with a good swell. I seem to remember there were a lot of big rocks on that stretch of beach many of which were just below the surface at high tide so gave it a swerve. Michelle walked to Kings Cave where Robert the Bruce supposedly saw the spider (rubbish apparently  )

Parked for a while at the castle but ended up at the bottom of the sea loch at Lochranza. At high tide it was time for an early evening paddle up the loch and out to sea. Nice easy launching right next to the van. Went right up the loch and out into the main Kintyre sound which was still kicking up quite a swell and a chop. Weather sadly still not great compared to this morning and had to have the fire on tonight! Lovely spot by the loch end though. There are about a dozen deer right near the van and the stags have been scrapping already. Plenty of deer poo around the van so no doubt they will come knocking in the middle of the night.

Will probably stay here a couple of nights and end up back at Sannox with our Traveller friends and of course Geoffrey. 

Blackwaterfoot this morning at low tide. I was right about the rocks!


















Parked at the castle at Lochranza this afternoon waiting for the spot where we are at now at the end of the loch to clear of cars, hence the reference earlier to the telescope. 









Our spot tonight from the loch









Sounded like some kind of wild party going on from this boat but I never got an invite 









Near the top of the loch


----------



## jo662

Stunning photos Barry,but you need to be where we are for the 
weather.Its been another steaming hot,cloudless day!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Stunning photos Barry,but you need to be where we are for the
> weather.Its been another steaming hot,cloudless day!:grin2:


We have only had what I would call one warm day and even then it was only mid 20's. Been max 16c for the past week and not that much sunshine. We were considering extending the trip and going further up into Scotland but if this is the best of the weather in mid summer I think I wont bother.

It is lovely here and its an old favourite but Europe has us hooked I am afraid.


----------



## barryd

Right. Im completely knackered now. I decided I had to beat Tuggers marathon cycle ride which I think was 16 miles or something but I suspect that was on his scooter anyway so we did 17.5 miles this morning according to the sat nav all down the west coast and back. It was way too much on cheap folding mountain bikes and my wrist and hands are aching like mad and the muscles in my legs are burning. I beat Laura Croft (Mrs D) on the run back by about a mile as I decided to give it full welly all the way but now I am paying the price for thinking I was Chris Froome. 

Naked Paragliding this afternoon followed by Venison pie (have to catch them first)


----------



## tugboat

Bu**er! 17.5 miles? You beat my record of 16.4, and mine was mostly flat(ish). Well done, but you'll be fit for buggrall tomorrow. Hope you've plenty of pain-killers, you'll need them tonight.

I'm gonna start a new cycling thread on FC 'cos my legs are looking so damned good. Knees are shagged, though. I'm thinking I might get a spray tan 'cos the sun don't shine long enough for a proper tan.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Naked Paragliding this afternoon followed by Venison pie (have to catch them first)


I don´t think I want to see the pictures somehow, or maybe just the parachute would be nice :laugh:


----------



## jo662

JanHank said:


> I don´t think I want to see the pictures somehow, or maybe just the parachute would be nice :laugh:


Me neither!:surprise:

Think the parachute will only be his Hawaiian shirt anyway!>>>


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Bu**er! 17.5 miles? You beat my record of 16.4, and mine was mostly flat(ish). Well done, but you'll be fit for buggrall tomorrow. Hope you've plenty of pain-killers, you'll need them tonight.
> 
> I'm gonna start a new cycling thread on FC 'cos my legs are looking so damned good. Knees are shagged, though. I'm thinking I might get a spray tan 'cos the sun don't shine long enough for a proper tan.


Im fit as a lop me!! I just gave Mrs D her prize for coming last. 

Legs looking good huh? I bet you get them waxed next.

There is a distinct lack of boozing on this trip I can tell yer. All there is is a flipping Coop as well which is the worst supermarket in the universe for just about anything especially DRINK!

BBQ and a pish up tomorrow night I think back at Sannox. If anyone is in my spot ill just have to get the guitar out.


----------



## barryd

A few more pics

Spot the Kayak









Looking down on Hank









Seal Pie. The seals returned to Lochranza today and are awaiting my next launch 









Went up the front of the van a couple of hours ago and there were the Deers and rabbits. 









Sunset. Taken from inside the van just now


----------



## jo662

What amazing photos,the deer ones great,and the last one could of been 
taken by a profesional!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> What amazing photos,the deer ones great,and the last one could of been
> taken by a profesional!:grin2::grin2:


Careful, you know what my ego is like, Ill think I am a pro photographer next as well as a pro rock star.









Im not joking actually about the last one, I just took it on an iphone. I never even unplugged it from the laptop, just turned round and took it through the window. Cropped it on the PC and uploaded it.

Its a cracking spot here and a new one for us on Arran. So peaceful and just bursting with wildlife.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Careful, you know what my ego is like, Ill think I am a pro photographer next as well as a pro rock star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not joking actually about the last one, I just took it on an iphone. I never even unplugged it from the laptop, just turned round and took it through the window. Cropped it on the PC and uploaded it.
> 
> Its a cracking spot here and a new one for us on Arran. So peaceful and just bursting with wildlife.


Well that sunset would be amazing framed on your wall!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Well that sunset would be amazing framed on your wall!:grin2:


No room. Every wall is decorated with this.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> No room. Every wall is decorated with this.


No wonder Michelle wants to get away from the house for months on end!>>>>


----------



## barryd

Its a lovely morning here at Lochranza. Sun is shining and all is still. I cannot believe how quiet it is. I am a bit reluctant to leave but we can always come back and we need to get to Brodick, do some shopping, empty the loo and get up to Sannox before someone nicks our spot. 

I woke up this morning and felt like I had been run over by a train. I was awake loads in the night. Everything aches from cycling 200 miles yesterday up mountains and stuff. I had planned to go Kayaking later today but I think ill book myself into the Auchrannie Spa for a full body massage instead.


----------



## tugboat

Told ya so, ner ner nerner ner.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we need to put a tracker on him, one which shows speed so he can't do it in the van > > not that I doubt him of course.


----------



## barryd

Im recovering now being young and all healthy like. 

Got an early start and headed down to Brodick for supplies for BBQ and other stuff, empty and fill. On the way past "our" spot at Sannox some camper van was parked in it! Bloody cheek but an hour later we were back just as they were leaving. They didnt seem very happy though that we were jumping into their spot. Worra shame. 

No Geoffrey at the moment as the tides out but the cockle picking family are still here. We saw them yesterday on the other side of the island hard at work. Some of the bags of cockles have gone so I wonder if they have been shipped off to the mainland or flogged locally.

I was considering Kayaking but its blowing a complete hooley out at sea directly south. I reckon I could surf to Brodick in it quicker than I could get there on the push bike.  Whaddaya Reckon?

Ive been trying to work out how I could do a one way trip. I could put the kayak on the scooter and park somewhere north or south of here, launch and then Kayak back to the van. Then cycle back to the scooter, go and get Mrs D, Scooter back to the bicycle and she can ride it back. Seems a faff. 

I could Kayak to Brodick and get the bus back.  I dunno how buses work though, not been on one since I was at school and even then I tended to bike home or carry some poor unsuspecting girls books home, Mwhahahaha.









I might just sit here and gloat about having the premier spot if anyone tries to nab it or even compose another tune for you all to enjoy. I know how much you love that.


----------



## nicholsong

Just as an anecdote to Barry's cycling, kayaking and potential knee-knackering in the scottish 'jungle', here is a report from his beloved France.

We crossed DVR_DRK at the start of the French Passport Control debacle, arrived at Bergues at 0800 on Sat, rested then did 3 longish days and arrived in North of L'auvergne at Felletin Aire just S. of Ambusson.

We are now touring slowly, first to Uzerche, great fortified town, and then heading for Malet, but we stopped to look at the pretty town of Turette, parked in centre and spotted sign next to Info Centre for an Aire(70m) - so walked down to an Aire to dream of; looking down a green valley with views of the Chateau/Castle which tops the rock on which the town is built, and plenty of shaded pitches. So we are staying here tonight.

This Aire is not in All the Aires( French probably keeping it to themselves). It probably could hold 12 MHs for which it is solely designated, but at 1430 there are several cars parked here. There is a service point (Flot Bleu?) needing jetons, but Tourist Office at corner of road probably have them.

The temperature is 28.3C and the sky is blue with the odd fair-weather cumulus.

Lunch was excellent and all is well with the world.:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Arran eat your heart out.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## nicholsong

CORRECTION

To my post above.

Turenne Aire is in the 'All the Aires' but I was looking in Midi-Pyrennees section and it is in Limousin & Auvergne.

Sorry.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Bugger off Captain Over this is a Scottish Thread unless you can send me some Leffe and decent cheese which Scotland just doesn't have. 

Anyway today's news and pics

No Kayaking or cycling in the end, just ran out of day and it was way too windy. Michelle did a walk up the east coast beyond Sannox while I stayed in the van resting my legs and attempting to record some rock n roll on the toy guitar  We later went into Brodick on the bike for Fish and Chips which I have to say have not improved since we were last here but have gone up dramatically in price like everything else on the island. On the way down I got my first wasp of the year which wedged into my chin strap at 45 mph and decided to have a good stinging session on my neck.  its still throbbing now. I think 9 stings between us was the record one year.

We had a trip over to Lamlash and a walk about and spotted some seals which were about to attack a fellow Kayaker.

The bar will be opening shortly and hopefully a barbecue. One things for sure its none stop. Never a dull moment and every minute is filled doing something. Weather has been good but it really needs to warm up a bit. sunny but max 16c.

Another Sunset picture took last night at Lochranza









Brodick Bay and the highest mountain Goatfell









Brodick Castle









A stream









Greedy fat sod eating mediocre Fish and Chips. Please send some French goodies Geoff!!!









Killer seals about to attack in Lamlash bay









Dunno if this will work but its a view of the mid island mountain range taken on the way over the top from Lamlash to Brodick today and ive tried to add the outline table with the names on below to scale

















The crappy toy guitar. Two of the tuning heads are knackered and you have to use pliers to tune it. And a Scottish Bear. He isnt really Scottish, just thinks he is.









And the results of todays jamming. Took bloody ages.  Shakin All Over Spanish Acoustic version


----------



## tugboat

Great pics, Bazza. What method are you using to access t'internet that is allowing you to post text and piccies from places where I struggled to get even a bloomin' phone signal? 

P.S. Those seals look proper vicious.


----------



## JanHank

And the results of todays jamming. Took bloody ages.  Shakin All Over Spanish Acoustic version :grin:









You misser the *er* out of `shiv*er* down the backbone´


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Great pics, Bazza. What method are you using to access t'internet that is allowing you to post text and piccies from places where I struggled to get even a bloomin' phone signal?
> 
> P.S. Those seals look proper vicious.


I am using the method of being a super IT guru.  (10% discount to MHF members on any wifi or IT needs whilst away in the van)

Just using the directional antenna with a bit of persistence and also using INSSIDER software to hunt the best signal (No dont bother  )

Actually around Lochranza Cal Mac have provided free wifi which we were picking up all over the Loch although it doesnt allow access to youtube, streaming etc but there are loads of BT Fon houses about,


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> And the results of todays jamming. Took bloody ages.  Shakin All Over Spanish Acoustic version :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misser the *er* out of `shiv*er* down the backbone´


?
WTF are you on about Mildew (oops sorry)?

I think there was a lot missing from that piece but as there were no vocals as it was an instrumental im not sure where the *er* should have been.

It took four layers of guitar recordings to do that and all on a laptop mic. It sounds like it should be dead easy but its got really odd timing or maybe its just me not being 50's enough I dunno.

I put a post on the wildies asking about an inverter powerful enough to power my PA system from home so I can bring all my proper guitars on future trips but I suspect it might need a new leisure battery as the lights in the house go dim when I switch it on.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> ?
> WTF are you on about Mildew (oops sorry)?
> 
> I think there was a lot missing from that piece but as there were no vocals as it was an instrumental im not sure where the *er* should have been.
> 
> It took four layers of guitar recordings to do that and all on a laptop mic. It sounds like it should be dead easy but its got really odd timing or maybe its just me not being 50's enough I dunno.
> 
> I put a post on the wildies asking about an inverter powerful enough to power my PA system from home so I can bring all my proper guitars on future trips but I suspect it might need a new leisure battery* as the lights in the house go dim when I switch it on*.


That's because Teesdale's electric depends on a couple of schoolboys, a bicycle dynamo and a packet of Hobnobs!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> And the results of todays jamming. Took bloody ages.  Shakin All Over Spanish Acoustic version :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You misser the *er* out of `shiv*er* down the backbone´


Voice is improving though > >


----------



## tugboat

Specsavers do hearing tests as well, these days!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Specsavers do hearing tests as well, these days!


Better off deaf though Geoff...


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> ?
> WTF are you on about Mildew (oops sorry)?
> 
> Shall I get my whistle out to show you later? Where the *er* is missing I mean.
> M.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> WTF are you on about Mildew (oops sorry)?
> 
> Shall I get my whistle out to show you later? Where the *er* is missing I mean.
> M.
> 
> 
> 
> You leave your whistle where ever it is is, this is a family forum :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## barryd

Yeah go in Jan. Now that you have cracked uploading recordings to picosong I think you should. Get Hans to add some harmonica and I can add it in to the track. We could start producing mhf records. Maybe we will find someone who can actually play and sing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Yeah go in Jan. Now that you have cracked uploading recordings to picosong I think you should. Get Hans to add some harmonica and I can add it in to the track.


Link please


----------



## dghr272

kev_n_liz said:


> link please :d :d


please don't encourage them kev !


----------



## dghr272

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Link please


PLEASE DON'T ENCOURAGE THEM KEV !

As a big favour to you I won't add a link. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spoilsport.

I could always go to FC and download it.


----------



## JanHank

Om not a spoil sport Kev, after I´ve done me chores I´ll give you a whistle.

Listen to this space :grin2:


----------



## barryd

Great! Jan actually has a great voice and can whistle. Your in for a treat!  All the Fruitcakes are talented you know. Tuggers can play all of stairway to heaven on the electric spoons.

The barbecue was a ferkin disaster by the way. We dont have a proper one so bought three of those disposable ones before we left. Set fire to it, it burned like billyoh for about a minute and then just blew out.  Cooked all the stuff in the van. The Coop's best. Rubbish! 

Had a beer and a long chat with Mr Traveller last night. They were pleased to see us come back and we are in a little gang now. What a smashing fella. Its winkles they are picking and they ship them over to Kintyre every couple of weeks. They are here for the entire summer holidays. Like every Scottish person ive spoken to so far all they wanted to talk about is the neverendum  and everyone is a remainer!  Obviously we all get on just fine. 

Geoffrey has just arrived on the tide, there is no wind today, the suns out and all is well!


----------



## JanHank

*Barry´s tune needs a bit of practising*

Here is my whistle just for you Kev :grin2: I have called it* Summer time in England *
*http://picosong.com/t72N*

Jan


----------



## aldra

I loved it jan

Whistle some more

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I loved it jan
> 
> Whistle some more
> 
> Sandra


I´ll take requests, :laugh: but will use a new Thread, this one is Barry´s and we´re all finding it very interesting and entertaining. :smile2:


----------



## barryd

Can you play Far Away Jan?


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Can you play Far Away Jan?


It may have slipped your notice dear boy, but I aint playing, the sound comes from my own sweet lips, and how much further would you like me to be, I think its already about 1,000 miles or is it kilometers :frown2:

I could do "Far away places with strange sounding names" thats a nice one.


----------



## barryd

Not much to report today. Not done a lot. The Travellers Genny broke down and one of the little lads came over and very politely asked to borrow a spanner and a pair of pliers.  You would have assumed they would have such things and it must be a first anyone borrowing from my crappy tool kit but it was good to see someone get some use out of them.  Anyway he got it going again. The amount of fuel the thing must use considering they are here for weeks would have probably paid for a stand alone panel.

The Travellers have three ratty dogs which are quite cute but soft as sh!t. One of them is a midget Staffy pitbull thing and today it decided to attack Geoffrey. Well I say attack. It just kept barking in Geoffreys face and jumping back until Geoffrey decided he had enough and went for the dog which promptly crapped itself and ran off.  Geoffrey then went back to sleep.

Going to try a one way long kayak trip tomorrow all being well.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Not much to report today. Not done a lot. The Travellers Genny broke down and one of the little lads came over and very politely asked to borrow a spanner and a pair of pliers.  You would have assumed they would have such things and it must be a first anyone borrowing from my crappy tool kit but it was good to see someone get some use out of them.  Anyway he got it going again. The amount of fuel the thing must use considering they are here for weeks would have probably paid for a stand alone panel.
> 
> The Travellers have three ratty dogs which are quite cute but soft as sh!t. One of them is a midget Staffy pitbull thing and today it decided to attack Geoffrey. Well I say attack. It just kept barking in Geoffreys face and jumping back until Geoffrey decided he had enough and went for the dog which promptly crapped itself and ran off.  Geoffrey then went back to sleep.
> 
> Going to try a one way long kayak trip tomorrow all being well.


Obviously your reputation also travels, cause he didn't ask you to fix it.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Here is my whistle just for you Kev :grin2: I have called it* Summer time in England *
> *http://picosong.com/t72N*
> 
> Jan


Excellent Jan, I'm a bit of a whistler, have been since I was a kid, how do you keep your lips moist? mine seem to dry out after few seconds nowadays which spoils my rhythm, I get frustrated and stop.


----------



## barryd

Today I decided to do a one way trip and retrieve the boat on the scooter. I was a bit apprehensive as despite a sunny morning there was about a force 3-4 westerly blowing straight out to sea which was ok but there was an occasional gusty squall coming off the hills. Michelle would go south cycling and I would paddle south and then come back up to Corrie harbour where we would meet, I would cycle back, get the scooter and retrieve the boat and possibly Michelle. 

I stayed mainly close to the shore as the offshore wind a few hundred yards out was really quite strong. I had to pass open water over one bay and the sudden squalls really did catch the boat. Encountered a couple of seals but they were not ASBO seals and seemed friendly. 

The weather was a worry because you cannot see it coming. It comes over the mountains to the west and it turned quite grotty just as I was packing up.

Eventually we met up at Corrie harbour where I cycled back and went back for the boat on the scooter.










One of the huge boulders between Sannox and Corrie thrown from the Volcano









Heading south


















Coming up on the lovely village of Corrie









And Corrie taken by Michelle on the bike









Approaching the first Corrie Harbour









Tugboats last command









The second harbour at south Corrie









Meeting Mrs D









Coming into the last harbour









Heading further south towards Brodick Bay and Holy Isle near Lamlash in the distance









Looking very Squally at the end









Packing up









The boat, oars and all the kit easily secure on the bike which is great news as it means I can head off anywhere on the island with it.









On my return we had a visit from a lady Police officer. Apparently someone complained that there was some sort of trouble or disturbance last night late on. She asked if we were ok but I assured here all was fine here but last night we did hear music and shouting very late on so I think there may be a group of kids up in the hills camping / raving or something.


----------



## tugboat

Legs are getting good and brown there, matey. Do you not think it's time you had a shower?


Good to see the kayak fitting on the scoot OK, it's quite a big lump in it's bag. Lots of options now.:thumbup:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Legs are getting good and brown there, matey. Do you not think it's time you had a shower?:thumbup:


Did you miss the bit where he told us about the accident when he had the cassette on the scooter Geoff.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Legs are getting good and brown there, matey. Do you not think it's time you had a shower?
> 
> Good to see the kayak fitting on the scoot OK, it's quite a big lump in it's bag. Lots of options now.:thumbup:


You can get it reasonably flat if you fold it rather than roll it but I didnt pack it that well today so I was a bit squashed. I used three bungees with carabiners looped back on themselves and wrapped round several times on both sides. Its solid as a rock even on these roads. You should give it a go. Just remember to get your helmet out and the bits you need under the seat or in the top box before you strap it on!! 

Looks unlikely we will go over the water this year now so will maybe hang around here a bit longer, go back for a bit and maybe do Flamborough although I want to do a few lakes in the boat before the "summer" is out.



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Did you miss the bit where he told us about the accident when he had the cassette on the scooter Geoff.


 There would be if I took it on the scooter as I never got around to fixing the bloody thing. It leaks if its full out of the air intake valve I think.


----------



## barryd

Maybe we should organise a Kayak Meetup at Waterside on Ullswater for September. Who's in?


----------



## jo662

I would be in!
I got a cheapo kayak for fathers day and brought it to France with us to give it a maiden voyage!:grin2:
But its still in the box!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> I would be in!
> I got a cheapo kayak for fathers day and brought it to France with us to give it a maiden voyage!:grin2:
> But its still in the box!:frown2:


Cardboard sinks I'm told, doesn't hold air right well.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Maybe we should organise a Kayak Meetup at Waterside on Ullswater for September. Who's in?


I could be up for that. Let things quieten down after the kids go back to school.


----------



## barryd

Goodo!!!

Its funny here watching motorhomes pull into the entrance. They see the Traveller families encampment and Pish 1, 2 or 3 will bark at them a bit and they bugger off.  There is plenty of space. Its either that or the Skull and Cross Bones flag Ive put up next to the Abandon hope all who enter here sign.


----------



## jiwawa

barryd said:


> Bugger off Captain Over this is a Scottish Thread unless you can send me some Leffe and decent cheese which Scotland just doesn't have.


If you ever get further north Barry, try the Cheese Pantry at Ardersier near Fort George.

Emma will keep you right n let you try the cheeses - scrumptious!!

They also have a café ?


----------



## tugboat

There ya go, Bazza, a scrumptious Emma. I might head up there meself. And a bit o' cheese thrown in, too. Yum. (not sure if the yum is for the cheese or Emma)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> There ya go, Bazza, a scrumptious Emma. I might head up there meself. And a bit o' cheese thrown in, too. Yum. (not sure if the yum is for the cheese or Emma)


I'd not burn too much Rubber Geoff 










https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attra...er_Inverness_Scottish_Highlands_Scotland.html


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> There ya go, Bazza, a scrumptious Emma. I might head up there meself. And a bit o' cheese thrown in, too. Yum. (not sure if the yum is for the cheese or Emma)


As Kev points out. Not sure its worth the diversion. 

I wont be going further north though. This is far enough towards the north pole thanks. Having to wear jeans and a Jacket on the bike in July / August is just wrong IMO. The only saving grace is so far there have been no midges but there were a few this morning outside the van as the winds gone.

Looks a good forecast for today but max 17c!!

I used to like the island cheese here but having being introduced to French Cheese over the past 8 years I find it bland and a bit samey. Nobody makes cheese with Raw milk here which is my preference. Dont get me started on the beer.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> As Kev points out. Not sure its worth the diversion.
> 
> I wont be going further north though. This is far enough towards the north pole thanks. Having to wear jeans and a Jacket on the bike in July / August is just wrong IMO. The only saving grace is so far there have been no midges but there were a few this morning outside the van as the winds gone.
> 
> Looks a good forecast for today but max 17c!!
> 
> I used to like the island cheese here but having being introduced to French Cheese over the past 8 years I find it bland and a bit samey. Nobody makes cheese with Raw milk here which is my preference. Dont get me started on the beer.


Well we are at La Tranche Sur Mer now and it was 26c,so perfect weather!:grin2:
The weather we have had this summer so far it isnt surprising Scotland is a tad cold!>>>


----------



## jo662

Its scorchio!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat

jo662 said:


> I would be in!
> I got a cheapo kayak for fathers day and brought it to France with us to give it a maiden voyage!:grin2:
> But its still in the box!:frown2:


What type is it, Jo? So Bazza and I can judge if it's suitable for the tumultuous waters of Ullswater.


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> What type is it, Jo? So Bazza and I can judge if it's suitable for the tumultuous waters of Ullswater.


I dont know if I should tell you!:surprise:
Its an Lidl special!>

But I am insured!>


----------



## barryd

Anyone else for a Lake District kayak challenge? Just a rubber ring will do if you don't have a kayak.

As for weather I got a message from captain over yesterday saying it was pishing down in the dordogne and just 18c but the cheese was lovely.  Bastud


----------



## dghr272

jo662 said:


> I dont know if I should tell you!:surprise:
> Its an Lidl special!>
> 
> But I am insured!>


Yeah, and I bet you're a lot lighter than those two, my money's on you Go Jo. >

Terry


----------



## dghr272

*Warning*



barryd said:


> Anyone else for a Lake District kayak challenge? Just a rubber ring will do if you don't have a kayak.
> 
> As for weather I got a message from captain over yesterday saying it was pishing down in the dordogne and just 18c but the cheese was lovely.  Bastud


Don't be tempted to get in a row boat with these two :surprise:


----------



## jo662

dghr272 said:


> Don't be tempted to get in a row boat with these two :surprise:


Very good,trouble is i think im the not far off there size!:surprise:


----------



## tugboat

jo662 said:


> I dont know if I should tell you!:surprise:
> Its an Lidl special!>
> 
> *But I am insured!*>


I bet MrsJo arranged that! She'll be rich as Croesus by the time Bazza and I have finished with you.

Don't forget you'll need a scoot and a bike as well for the Lakes Challenge!:wink2:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> I bet MrsJo arranged that! She'll be rich as Croesus by the time Bazza and I have finished with you.
> 
> Don't forget you'll need a scoot and a bike as well for the Lakes Challenge!:wink2:


Yeah you say that but I seem to remember on the last one I spent a day cycling round the lake, then kayaking round it before taking off on a 60+ mile scooter ride right across the lakes and over the Kirkstone pass while you sat in yer van eating pies!

As for weight being a problem kayaking don't forget that being a fatty is an advantage on the downhill sections. Gravity an all that. And people say I'm as thick as sh1t.


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> I bet MrsJo arranged that! She'll be rich as Croesus by the time Bazza and I have finished with you.
> 
> Don't forget you'll need a scoot and a bike as well for the Lakes Challenge!:wink2:


I have a scoot and a bike but cant carry at same time,its either one or the other!:frown2:
Think I need to invest in a folding bike,or better still sit with you eating pies.sounds alot better.As long as washed down with a beer or wine!>


----------



## cabby

I have heard that said.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> eah you say that but I seem to remember on the last one I spent a day cycling round the lake, then kayaking round it before taking off on a 60+ mile scooter ride right across the lakes and over the Kirkstone pass while you sat in yer van eating pies!
> 
> As for weight being a problem kayaking don't forget that being a fatty is an advantage on the downhill sections. Gravity an all that. And people say I'm as thick as sh1t.


I have the proof too










Sorry Geoff, he put me up to it, but looking quite svelte & well tanned though, if I'm honest, not the porker "some" portray you to be at all.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have the proof too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Geoff, he put me up to it, but looking quite svelte & well tanned though, if I'm honest, not the porker "some" portray you to be at all.


Are you after something? Do I owe you money? 

Joe. Bring the scooter. Tuggers only cycles as far as the toilet block really and only then if the winds behind him. I have to go and pick him up.

We got folding mountain bikes from argus for about £100. They are ok but not brilliant. Store in the Luton though. The gears are twisters though which are really hard to change for Michelle. I took the first two back to argus last year after our trip but this second set are not much better. I can work mine ok though, you just need a strong wrist.


----------



## tugboat

Foff, Kev,you tosser!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hey, I send you compliments and I get abuse, I hope I look that good when I get to your age :roll: can't win with some folk.


----------



## tugboat

Don't you believe all this stuff he says about my physical prowess, Jo. (Are you Jo or Joe btw, don't want to cause offense?) 

Just because he exceeded my ride by a measley mile, he thinks he can ridicule me. In fact, my kayak has had more use than his 'cos I sit in mine to watch the telly every evening.:jester:

I can recommend Montague folding MTBs, the Paratrooper isn't hugely expensive and they have decent hardware fitted, unlike the budget rubbish that Bazza lumbered MrsD with. I have the X70, which I bought secondhand a good few years ago and it has done me very well. They do a custom bag for it too, so mine gets carried in the overcab out the way. Kayak is up there too.

Join us for the Great Lakes Challenge, and we'll soon have you as fit as a flea.


----------



## tugboat

I hate that pic of me above. I'm slouched like a sack of spuds and using my fork upside down too. Not how I normally behave. I suspect I was pi**ed when that was taken. I know who took that photo and they are going to be sued for invasion of privacy.:knob:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> I hate that pic of me above. I'm slouched like a sack of spuds and using my fork upside down too. Not how I normally behave. I suspect I was pi**ed when that was taken. I know who took that photo and they are going to be sued for invasion of privacy.:knob:


Slouching and using you fork incorrectly is bad enough but if someone posted a photo of me on the internet wearing a fecking bib and a paper one at that I think I would have to kill myself. 

And now you have admitted you have a super state of the art mountain bike and mine is rubbish then I should be awarded an extra 5 miles as a handicap bonus making the new record 22.5 miles


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I hate that pic of me above. I'm slouched like a sack of spuds and using my fork upside down too. Not how I normally behave. I suspect I was pi**ed when that was taken. I know who took that photo and they are going to be sued for invasion of privacy.:knob:


You may hate it, but it's the best one I've seen of you, no purple hint like the others, sorry I posted it now, I did try to take it down, but the sacred hour had passed by :roll:

Anyway I thought you'd sent your brother up to sort me out about 2 hours ago, the MoHo repair bloke turned up and there is an uncanny resemblance to that pic, I kid you not, mind you he does carry a fair bit more weight around than you, deffo not a racing snake.

I mentioned that you looked like someone else and asked if I could take a pic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ADMIN, sort this damned picture uploading out PLEASE.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Are you after something? Do I owe you money?
> 
> Joe. Bring the scooter. Tuggers only cycles as far as the toilet block really and only then if the winds behind him. I have to go and pick him up.
> 
> We got folding mountain bikes from argus for about £100. They are ok but not brilliant. Store in the Luton though. The gears are twisters though which are really hard to change for Michelle. I took the first two back to argus last year after our trip but this second set are not much better. I can work mine ok though, you just need a strong wrist.


Will be worth a look,are they made man size though?:grin2:

And I dont have a luton to store it in but could go somewhere im sure!:serious:


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> (Are you Jo or Joe btw, don't want to cause offense?)


Im Joe(middle name) and my oh is Joanne(jo).As she is the one who joined
MHF but only reads and does`nt post!:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You may hate it, but it's the best one I've seen of you, no purple hint like the others, sorry I posted it now, I did try to take it down, but the sacred hour had passed by :roll:
> 
> Anyway I thought you'd sent your brother up to sort me out about 2 hours ago, the MoHo repair bloke turned up and there is an uncanny resemblance to that pic, I kid you not, mind you he does carry a fair bit more weight around than you, deffo not a racing snake.
> 
> I mentioned that you looked like someone else and asked if I could take a pic.


Bloody hell,I thought Eric Morcambe had sadly left us!!>>

And there he is working as a motorhome repair man.>

Will be a photo of Elvis next working in Tesco`s!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat

Oh, OK, Joe, know what to call you now.

I'm alarmed at the thought of your oh reading my drivel, though, and can't imagine what she thinks of Bazza's behaviour. Bet she thinks he's a right knob.


----------



## tugboat

Flippin' 'eck, hope Des doesn't suddenly appear too. Mind you, he sounds better thn Bazza.>


----------



## JanHank

There was me worrying about taking over this very lovely thread about Barry´s miserably, cold, wet, windy trip to the North Pole with my whistle.


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> Oh, OK, Joe, know what to call you now.
> 
> I'm alarmed at the thought of your oh reading my drivel, though, and can't imagine what she thinks of Bazza's behaviour. Bet she thinks he's a right knob.


She loves reading about both of your adventures!:grin2:

And I get alot of ideas and help from Barry,so not bad lad!>


----------



## tugboat

Gotta have a bit of Fred Drift to pad out an otherwise boring bit of prose with a few pics os sleeping seals. Just adding a bit of interest. Bazza appreciates out efforts, I'm sure. Wot say, Bazza?


----------



## tugboat

jo662 said:


> She loves reading about both of your adventures!:grin2:
> 
> *And I get alot of ideas* and help *from Barry*,so not bad lad!>


About how to break stuff, presumably.


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> Gotta have a bit of Fred Drift to pad out an otherwise boring bit of prose with a few pics os sleeping seals. Just adding a bit of interest. Bazza appreciates out efforts, I'm sure. Wot say, Bazza?


Im still not 100% sure that pic was of a real seal!

Did Barry take a wetsuit with him on this trip?>>>


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> About how to break stuff, presumably.


Lol!
No mostly places to visit!:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd not burn too much Rubber Geoff


I'll ignore the sexism of your remarks Kev and simply point out that the photo shows Callum and Jill, the couple in charge of the cheesemaking outfit - and lovely people they are.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> There was me worrying about taking over this very lovely thread about Barry´s miserably, cold, wet, windy trip to the North Pole with my whistle.


Yeah, but the pics are really good Millie :wink2::grin2::laugh::kiss

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> I'll ignore the sexism of your remarks Kev and simply point out that the photo shows Callum and Jill, the couple in charge of the cheesemaking outfit - and lovely people they are.


What sexism? in the eyes of the reader there I think.


----------



## barryd

Stop wittering on all of you.

I was basically a taxi service yesterday as Ive had a touch of Gout for a couple of days and the medication which is basically Crocus makes me ill. Mrs D however wanted to walk up to Glenashdale falls in Whiting Bay and then to the Iron Age fort over looking Holy Isle. So we rode the 16 miles down the coast to Whiting Bay. Despite the sun shining it still felt cold on the bike and I never got warm all day even thought the locals and other holiday makers were walking around in T shirts. 

I was thinking of planning a long one way voyage down the coast all the way to Brodick or beyond to Lamlash and worked out the bus times to get back but not sure if I can do that now.  Id probably miss the last bus anyway.

A few more pics

Walking up to Glenashdale









Glenashdale Falls









Taxi service









Whiting Bay. We have found a cracking wild spot tucked away to the left of that photo at the end of the bay which we may try next. Right next to the sea as well so may get over to Holy Isle finally.









Iron Age Fort and Holy Isle beyond. The island is now owned by the Samyé Ling Buddhist Community, who belong to the Kagyu school of Tibetan Buddhism. The settlements on the island include the _Centre for World Peace and Health

_There are wild goats and wild horses on the island. In fact they are livid. 

We climbed it once. Its 1100ft but its a killer.


















Looking back into Lamlash Bay from the fort


----------



## jo662

The scenery is stunning,and at least the sun is shinning if not that warm!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat

Bootiful. Glad to hear you're finding some more new wilding spots. Of course, you'll be divulging details of them to just a few selected topnotch pals!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been to a few Samyé Ling Buddhist Communities and others, very restful places, do a little meditation, we usually head for the one at Eskdalemuir if we're over that way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Bootiful. Glad to hear you're finding some more new wilding spots. Of course, you'll be divulging details of them to just a few selected topnotch pals!


I certainly hope so.


----------



## barryd

I wrote a detailed plan of wild spots, water etc for Tuggers before he came here so I will update that after the trip and happy to send to anyone who wants a copy. To be honest though its dead easy to find them here. It always feels like your on a proper island as the main road right around it is coastal and there are plenty of places to pull in and stop the night. Some of the better ones are hidden away of course. If anyone is thinking of going and wants the list then let me know. I could just print it on here but its maybe best via PM or email although none of them are a big secret and they are pretty well known.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You can always Pm any new ones Barry.


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Will be worth a look,are they made man size though?:grin2:
> 
> And I dont have a luton to store it in but could go somewhere im sure!:serious:


Joe. The bikes we have are cheapo folders from Argus. They are not bad but the components like the twist shifters and breaks are crap. hibrid tyres would be better as well. Ill probably change the gears and tyres on them at some stage. At £100 a pop though for what we want they are ok and the main reason for having them is they go up in the Luton with the Kayak and guitar. All fits nice and snug. I put my fat arse seat on mine but the ones that come with it are ok. Trouble is the decent ones are big bucks and I think are a bit of a rip off. There is nothing in between http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3324680.htm

Dont blow up the tyres over 50lbs though as I did in France. My tyre went all distorted and eventually blew up. I went through 3 tubes after fixing the hole before replacing the tyre. They are only rated to 90kg but I just lie about my weight to it every time I get on.


----------



## barryd

Its raining now and the forecast for tomorrow is dreadful. Was too sick today from the tablets to go out on the sea but managed 4 miles on the bike. Spent most of the day playing with Taylor Swift  and trying to record a Sultans of Swing instrumental.  no good (so far)


----------



## barryd

Taken from the Van window just now.

"Stag Night"


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Joe. The bikes we have are cheapo folders from Argus. They are not bad but the components like the twist shifters and breaks are crap. hibrid tyres would be better as well. Ill probably change the gears and tyres on them at some stage. At £100 a pop though for what we want they are ok and the main reason for having them is they go up in the Luton with the Kayak and guitar. All fits nice and snug. I put my fat arse seat on mine but the ones that come with it are ok. Trouble is the decent ones are big bucks and I think are a bit of a rip off. There is nothing in between http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3324680.htm
> 
> Dont blow up the tyres over 50lbs though as I did in France. My tyre went all distorted and eventually blew up. I went through 3 tubes after fixing the hole before replacing the tyre. They are only rated to 90kg but I just lie about my weight to it every time I get on.


Bloody hell Barry,90kg is only 14 stone!:surprise:

That no ggod for me then,need a man size one!>


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Taken from the Van window just now.
> 
> "Stag Night"


Thats an awesome photo!:grin2:

I hope they didnt wake you up when they came home pi$$ed and singing!>


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Bloody hell Barry,90kg is only 14 stone!:surprise:
> 
> That no ggod for me then,need a man size one!>


Im a fair bit more than that Joe. Its fine. I Think its maybe the tyres that are only rated to 90kg. Ill change mine at some point.



jo662 said:


> Thats an awesome photo!:grin2:
> 
> I hope they didnt wake you up when they came home pi$$ed and singing!>


I think they were "Rave" Stags from Glastonbury. Hence the glowing "Orbital" eyes. 

Weather was foul last night and been very dodgy today. Massive downpours, mist and windy. Not done a lot but Mrs D decided she wanted to walk round the coast from Lamlash to Whiting bay so I dropped her off and went on by myself to park up at the new spot at Whiting Bay. After nearly two hours she hadnt arrived. I did wonder if I had dropped her off too late for the tide which was rising and apparently its not all accessible at high tide. :shock:

Its only three and a half miles so I expected her back in an hour but after nearly two hours she hadnt turned up. Eventually I got a text asking to ring but it went straight to answer phone. I was about to call international rescue when I finally got through. Seems she had a real nightmare. The coastal route just doesnt exist all the way round and she ended up crawling under trees, over rocks and trying not to fall into the sea. Eventually she escaped the coast and climbed up the hill over boggy fields to the road where I eventually found her looking a bit bedraggled. 

On the plus side she was gone so long I finished my Acoustic version of Sultans of Swing. 

Bless her though, she came in and then spent an hour cooking a lovely Chilli and chips.


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Im a fair bit more than that Joe. Its fine. I Think its maybe the tyres that are only rated to 90kg. Ill change mine at some point.
> 
> I think they were "Rave" Stags from Glastonbury. Hence the glowing "Orbital" eyes.
> 
> Weather was foul last night and been very dodgy today. Massive downpours, mist and windy. Not done a lot but Mrs D decided she wanted to walk round the coast from Lamlash to Whiting bay so I dropped her off and went on by myself to park up at the new spot at Whiting Bay. After nearly two hours she hadnt arrived. I did wonder if I had dropped her off too late for the tide which was rising and apparently its not all accessible at high tide. :shock:
> 
> Its only three and a half miles so I expected her back in an hour but after nearly two hours she hadnt turned up. Eventually I got a text asking to ring but it went straight to answer phone. I was about to call international rescue when I finally got through. Seems she had a real nightmare. The coastal route just doesnt exist all the way round and she ended up crawling under trees, over rocks and trying not to fall into the sea. Eventually she escaped the coast and climbed up the hill over boggy fields to the road where I eventually found her looking a bit bedraggled.
> 
> On the plus side she was gone so long I finished my Acoustic version of Sultans of Swing.
> 
> Bless her though, she came in and then spent an hour cooking a lovely Chilli and chips.


You really don't deserve her, would have thought you could have had a nice warm stew ready for her return, or at least a Fray Bentos pie. :surprise::grin2::wink2:


----------



## JanHank

Please tell me you made that story up, or are you really such an inconsiderate what's a name. 
Jan.


----------



## tugboat

Jan, I thought you realised that our Bazza is 'domestically challenged'. When he came and stayed with me and one day I told him to wash the dishes, oh my, you should have seen the state of my kitchen! Poor chap, he spent the next couple of days in his room and refused to come out. Guffaw.>


----------



## barryd

WTF are you on about? I am not allowed near the Kitchen. There are sharp instruments of doom in it. I went and picked her up on the Scooter and I thought that was spoiling her a bit.


----------



## barryd

This mornings view out of the rear window.










Suns out and its a lovely day.


----------



## JanHank

Om not giving you a like for the picture even though I do like, I made a mistake liking the other one about poor Michelle. I knew you weren't half sharp.


----------



## aldra

jan 

Michelle is well able to take care of herself 

And him too fortunately 

What a woman !,0

I wouldn't let him loose in a kitchen either :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> jan
> 
> Michelle is well able to take care of herself
> 
> And him too fortunately
> 
> What a woman !,0
> 
> _*I wouldn't let him loose*_ in a kitchen either :grin2:
> 
> Sandra


So your into bondage eh? wouldn´t have thought it of you Sandra >
Jan > :grin2:


----------



## aldra

You just never know these things Jan >

It's always those you never think would :grin2:

Having said that I'm too old to remember 

With my joints I'm permanently in bondage :grin2::grin2::wink2:

Sandra0


----------



## barryd

Many a good tune played on an old fiddle ladies.


----------



## JanHank

You wait until I get my whistle going, I´ll show you what a toooon is Barryd,
something anyone can whistle or sing to :grin2:

The router arrived today, all gets going on the 9th:laugh:


----------



## barryd

Brilliant. So after the 9th we will have hundreds of recordings of your toons to look forward to.  You should start taking requests now.


----------



## barryd

Todays pics below.

Its been a lovely day. Not done a huge amount as I was nursing a bit of a hangover today but managed a bit of cycling then a trip down to Kildonan at the bottom of the island. I did want to Kayak to Pladda Island but it looks a bit dodgy. There was a lot of breaking water between the mainland and the island and there is loads of rocky dikes out into the sea. Its also very exposed. Will see.

The little campsite at Kildonan is doing well










Kildonan and Pig









Whiting Bay. Spot Hank?









McWhiting









Whiting Bay again and Holy Isle









The Rabbit show jumping course next to the van. We counted 14 at one point. They are new in the past few years. We never used to see Rabbits on Arran









On the way to Kildonan and Pladda Island









Kildonan


----------



## jo662

If only Scotland had the weather and less mossies,it would be a more popular destination!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Agree about the weather although its been lovely today. Not had any bother with midges on Arran.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

LEt Scotland keep it's weather and Midges, keeps the oiks away, cept for the one up there right now of course.


----------



## aldra

Well it didn't work for us

Freezing winds, no outdoor living , difficult walking with 70 + knees 

A leaking pump 

We've travelled for months on end but that trip on the island just didn't work 

Sorry tuggy 

But hey we are off again we hope to Croatia 

The tunnel booked for the beginning of sept

Can't wear that mini bikini

need to think about the sea life 

Im hoping that the hound from hell can swim, we can swim 

And together we can just relax

God knows we need it

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Good luck in Croatia Sandra. The Kayaking and cycling and walking have been ideal and the wilding spots all by the sea some of the best in Europe but the weather just spoils it. You get one nice day and the next is miserable. Most days though we have seen the sun and oddly the solar works better here than the south of France!

The scenery and weather in mainland Europe tops anything Scotland has to offer though. Its been so long since we spent a summer in the UK I Cannot remember if this is normal or not but im missing the long warm days and evenings. I think we have been spoilt really.

Managed a long Kayak trip right round the bay today and beyond but the wind whipped up to about a force 5 which is way to strong for an inflatable boat on what is pretty much open sea here. However it only got up when I was about to head back and it was right on the stern.  I had spent an hour going round the bay and further south but I managed to surf the two miles or so in open water back to the van in about 15 minutes! 

Its the Arran Highland Games tomorrow in Brodick which is a big event by all accounts so will give that a go. Will probably move back up to Lamlash or all the way up to Lochranza again afterwards. Sundays forecast is pretty grim and windy.


----------



## barryd

Forgot to add we have two German neighbours. One arrived yesterday in an old Fort Transit van motorhome and they are a smashing couple and tonight a huge new looking Karmann Ontario has parked in the middle of us. This might not go down well with the locals who dog walk here so its probably best we move on early tomorrow.

Not many pics today.

Our pet Rabbits. There are half a dozen black ones and about 10 normal coloured ones. 









View from the Hills on Michelles walk today









Spot the Kayak


----------



## cabby

Thanks for the photos Barry.takes my mind off the heat and sunshine down here.It just gets too much all the time.

cabby


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> LEt Scotland keep it's weather and Midges, keeps the oiks away, cept for the one up there right now of course.


Oi,you calling me an Oik!:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Oi,you calling me an Oik!:frown2:


Might be, might not    depends if you have Oik tendencies.


----------



## cabby

Surely more of' if the cap fits'.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Might be, might not    depends if you have Oik tendencies.


Only when Im called one!:serious:


----------



## barryd

Stop clogging up my very informative thread with your nonsense you lot!!! 

Looks like some really strong winds tonight and for the rest of the weekend. We are back at Lochranza at the northern tip of the island now after three nights in Whiting bay on the south east side. The Brodick Highland games looked a bit naff so we left and went back to a wonderful little eatery we found yesterday in Whiting bay. It’s only been open 10 weeks and is smashing place called "The Shore" (It’s near the shore  )

It’s nice inside but it’s a bit of a deli come takeaway, come sit down and eat kind of place. Prices are the same it in or out. I tried a steak pie and chips carry out last night just to sample it. £3.99. I expected the worst. I assumed it would be some crappy frozen chips and a nasty microwaved pie from the Coop but was amazed to find when I lifted the lid proper chips (not the best I’ve had but not bad) and a proper homemade gravy pie with tons of meat in it. Crappy puff pastry but the filling and gravy was out of this world. So we went back today and bought all sorts to stuff ourselves with. Fantastic and all for under a tenner! When you consider some of the cafes, bars and hotels etc. are charging £14 for A SINGLE portion of fish n chips and mushy peas which are nothing special it’s a breath of fresh air. Nice to come across a place that’s not a complete rip of here. The expensive cafe / restaurant next door has been closed most of the time we were there and when open looked empty. This place is packed. Do the Maths Arran!

Had a ride round the tip of the island and down the western side for a short while and the waves blowing up the channel were almost keeping pace with the bike on the way back. I wondered about setting a Kayak surfing record from one end of the island to the other.  After yesterday’s bit of fun in a force 5 I’m feeling like a bit of an adventure now.  What’s the worse that could happen?


----------



## aldra

You go for it Barry 

After all that high cal food you need to my babe 

Mind you I'm intending to buy a little chip pan for the van

Fill it with beef dripping

It sets solid so easy transported 

And enjoy some real chips

Only now and again you understand 

Sandra


----------



## cabby

Let me know when you light the gas under that pan, will rush around.:grin2::grin2:

Had that big orange UFO in the sky again today, it was on the news as well, it is generating warmth and goodwill, this must be a Brexit area.

cabby


----------



## barryd

Forgot to add that when we passed Sannox where the travellers were there was a new Tag Axle Tugger in our spot with a white tranny van. So they have doubled their numbers. Later on in Lochranza we saw the young lads out with an older youth. The white tranny was parked up by the Golf course and the kids were off rabbiting on the course it seemed. The youngest one broke cover when he saw us and came running up and waving at the scooter. He reminds me of the little kid in that film Kes. 

Anyway Ive been going through me photos and Ive decided to knock the Kayaking on the head. Its too windy. Cycling is better for you anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's behind you


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Forgot to add that when we passed Sannox where the travellers were there was a new Tag Axle Tugger in our spot with a white tranny van. So they have doubled their numbers. Later on in Lochranza we saw the young lads out with an older youth. The white tranny was parked up by the Golf course and the kids were off rabbiting on the course it seemed. The youngest one broke cover when he saw us and came running up and waving at the scooter. He reminds me of the little kid in that film Kes.
> 
> Anyway Ive been going through me photos and Ive decided to knock the Kayaking on the head. Its too windy. Cycling is better for you anyway.


I think you need a bigger boat!:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> I think you need a bigger boat!:surprise:


We've all been saying that for ages, do keep up at the back :roll:


----------



## jo662

You have never seen the film JAws then?>>>


----------



## barryd

No sharks today. Been sunny most of the day with the odd shower but still blowing a gale. Cycling was a challenge but I was banned from Kayaking. 

Seals the other day near Whiting Bay









Calmac taking people home and bringing new arrivals









Cycling into the wind at Lochranza









A yacht today with very short sales reaching up the sound. Some big waves today but no surfing for me









Sneaked up on this Stag who seemed intent on eating the hedge near the van









I later shot him as he was getting on my nerves. Venison tonight then! 









Lochranza bay, Castle and the little ferry from above









Hank and The Pig!









Lochranza Panorama, Hanks a little dot behind the castle on the far shore


----------



## jo662

Iv got to say,Scotland really is a beautiful country!
Thanks for the photos Barry,really enjoying them.:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

Although I have not been posting I have been looking at your posts and the excellent photos - which have been enjoyed, more since we, like others, were viewing them in warmer climates.

However, since we left France (Alsace) yesterday morning and headed North and East, the weather has got colder and now rain showers. We are parked in Hof, which is known as the 'Siberia of Bavaria' and the temp is 13C.

We have another 630km to go to get home on Friday.

Actually the weather does not matter so much when one is 'making passage' asnd we have had really good weather since we left UK on 19th August.- warm but only hot on two days. 

Barry, how long you staying up there?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Although I have not been posting I have been looking at your posts and the excellent photos - which have been enjoyed, more since we, like others, were viewing them in warmer climates.
> 
> However, since we left France (Alsace) yesterday morning and headed North and East, the weather has got colder and now rain showers. We are parked in Hof, which is known as the 'Siberia of Bavaria' and the temp is 13C.
> 
> We have another 630km to go to get home on Friday.
> 
> Actually the weather does not matter so much when one is 'making passage' asnd we have had really good weather since we left UK on *19th August.*- warm but only hot on two days.
> 
> Barry, how long you staying up there?
> 
> Geoff


Was that 19th August 2015 Geoff > should it have been July?
Cool weather for travelling is good, hope all is OK at home.
Jan


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Although I have not been posting I have been looking at your posts and the excellent photos - which have been enjoyed, more since we, like others, were viewing them in warmer climates.
> 
> However, since we left France (Alsace) yesterday morning and headed North and East, the weather has got colder and now rain showers. We are parked in Hof, which is known as the 'Siberia of Bavaria' and the temp is 13C.
> 
> We have another 630km to go to get home on Friday.
> 
> Actually the weather does not matter so much when one is 'making passage' asnd we have had really good weather since we left UK on 19th August.- warm but only hot on two days.
> 
> Barry, how long you staying up there?
> 
> Geoff


Good to hear from you Captain! 

I do have more photos to post but Im struggling with power today. The weather is atrocious so no solar and not much prospect of sunshine until the weekend. Just been out on the bike in the rain and had to wear a T Shirt, two fleece tops and a Musto storm jacket. Still freezing. 

Come to Scotland they said!! 

Dunno how long we will stay. Been here a month today but will ride out the week with the promise of better weather and see how it goes. Much more of this and we will be off. It is a nice place although its not Switzerland or the Alps and it doesnt seem to do Summer.


----------



## cabby

Come back lad all is forgiven, well nearly all.

cabby


----------



## 113016

[email protected]@dy Hell Barry I can't believe you didn't bu££er off to Frogland:surprise:
A month would have been worth it, many who work go for a two week stint!
Cut your losses >
You can always put your bottles in a river if the fridge is caput!:laugh:


----------



## aldra

I think you have done well to stay a month Barry 

We found two weeks a struggle 

But we don't kayak we don't walk that well anymore 

We need some outside living and it was a cold wind constantly 

But it definately is a beautiful island, we didn't see the seals, perhaps a bit early 

If we ever get our passports back, I've obviously signed wrongly so it's come back

Almost missed the hound from hell needed his rabies update , done now 

We just might make Croatia 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Well we were only supposed to be here two to three weeks then a couple of weeks home and then Flamborough for a week or two with a possible kayak challenge in the lakes if it fits in.

A month isn't long enough to go to "lovely Europe". It takes me a month just to get to the Alps! 

The clouds are so low here right now when I climbed up the ladder to take the antenna off I got lost.

Fridge is worse now. Doesn't even click more than once. Just bought some Shiraz. Not drunk it for years but I'm not drinking warm beer.


----------



## aldra

Weathers poor here too Barry 

Not quite as bad as yours up there

Apparently South is much better, you went the wrong way:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Well the weather has been atrocious. The fridge packed up altogether when the gas ran out and we had to change bottles and finally switch it off and now it won't even try and ignite. The wind blew for days and then the rain came. Power has had to be rationed as the solar never worked at all yesterday. If anyone says they are in Provence or the Italian Alps and the weather is superb I will definitely kill them. 

So as a consequence there are not many photos. We stayed four nights at the top of the Island at Lochranza in our new spot but the wind put paid to the Kayaking. However having watched the tour de France in the Pyrenees I decided I was up for cycling up the Bouglie Pass which is the road between Lochranza and Sannox. It's basically the islands version of the Col de Tourmelet.  I Dropped Michelle off at the start of a walk up into the hills to a remote Loch then went back and got the mountain bike out. It was pretty much three miles up hill from the van. Even the scooter struggles two up over it. I would love to say I got to the top but I managed about three quarters of it which is three quarters more than I expected to manage before lack of oxygen, failing limbs and basically my head and face turning beetroot red and me gasping like a stuck Cod I thought it best before I break completely to head back down.

Michelle manged her walk without incident. L

On the last night I was awoken about 5:30am by shuffling around the van followed by a clatter on the side and then another further up. Michelle sleeps with the side window open but I opened the rear one and there was a blooming great Stag with its nose in the open window bashing its Antlers off the van.  That's wilding for you!

So we moved onto the south of the Island to use the service point and park up at Blackwaterfoot where I was hoping for a break in the weather to Kayak the south of the Island but it was not to be. It just poured with rain before the wind got up again. Most of the motorhomes seem to have fled the storm and cleared off and it's felt like winter. To cheer ourselves up we have moved up to Whiting Bay again and our new spot we found amongst the rabbits by the sea and treated ourselves to a slap up feast from the new Eatery (The Shore) for a late lunch. The Lamb Bhuna is the best I have ever had.

Michelle went walking and I met her on the bike in what must have been the biggest deluge ever. It was like a monsoon. My ancient Musto Storm jacket which has never failed me even out at sea for over 20 years couldn't stand it and failed so I got soaked any my water proof trousers split right up the backside. 

Still the food was great, exceptional in fact.

I really have not done that much the last few days. I've just been playing around with the toy guitar and not really been online that much due to either poor phone signal or lack of power for the laptop.

We have fog now as I type this and I can only see 100 metres out to sea. Not had a drink since Saturday and with no fridge now it's going to be a Shiraz evening which will be a change.  Still enjoying it though and hopefully the weather is just a blip.

A few photos below

First few are Michelles hike up to Coire Fhionn Lochan which is Scotlandshire for Lake or Summut. 
































































Hank the Tank









Blowing a Hooley. Foul weather gear! 









At Blackwaterfoot last night. It was a bit grim









The Bouglie Pass wot I cycled up. 









And finally my latest effort on the Toy guitar recorded on the laptop. I was going to try and do another slide show to music but battery power and lack of new photos to fill it out put paid to that but you can listen to it, laugh and look at the other photos.

Samba Pa Ti (Carlos Santana) With improvised Lyrics  (blink and you will miss them)

http://picosong.com/DbZx/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're deffo getting better Barfy, I must have gone all of a minute before ditching it this time, still better than I could do though


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

I wrote a reply at 0700 BST and thought I posted it twice but nich.

Basically it said you are not only Head Fruitcake but also Head Masochist - evidence from you - 'I am still enjoying it'. FFS.

We were just about to set off for 400km to home and have now arrived - not difficult when Stellplatz is 1/2 km from A4 Motorway and A4 is 3km from home at this end, and no M25!

I AM MISSING FRANCE ALREADY.

Next trips are likely to be to Slovakia to take Basia's Mother to outdoor thermal baths and mountain restaurant, and another to 'bear country' in a SE Poland National Park.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

I do have a confession to make. That last photo is the Stelvio Pass in Italy.


----------



## aldra

I think that was obvious Barry 

But we forgive you reaching for the heights 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thought it was a bit of a detour even for you > >


----------



## barryd

Looks like the appalling weather has broken somewhat today and we were able to get out and do a few things. We tried for the third time lucky to go Seal watching at Kildonan at the south eastern end of the island. If you remember the last two times we went there were hardly any. Normally you would see between 30 and 100 about a half miles south of the village and we feared their numbers had diminished.

However maybe it was the tides or conditions as they were back today. I counted over 50 and as an added bonus not far from where we were sat watching a rather large Otter. Not got Mrs D's photos yet so just the one I took on my phone of the Seals. See if you can spot the Otter. We watched him for about 10 minutes where oddly he seemed to be engrossed in humping a large bolder. 

The waterfall above Kildonan was flowing well after all the rain. I managed a cycle up the top road and out to Kings Cross between Whiting Bay and Lamlash which was hard work but not as hard as the Stelvio Pass Bouglie pass between Sannox and Lochranza. My legs are burning though.

Seals and Spot the Otter.



















Today's van recording just for Kev to see if he can last more than a minute (apparently this would be a first for him  ) is Hank and Apache!!  http://picosong.com/DAKB/


----------



## aldra

Youhavegotsomuchmore out of it than we did

We would have loved the seals
We would have loved areas where the hound from hell could swim

We can't walk him as he needs because our joints are rubbish

But we can swim him till he's exhausted 

He loves it
We are hoping Croatia and the sea

Will make his holiday great 
And ours

We can no longer do justice to the exercise he needs
So we need an alternative 

Fortunately he's getting older, as are we

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

as they used to say on the Morecambe & Wise show.

All the right notes not necessarily in the right order. Boom tish.

Getting better there Barfy  

Still can't bloody quote though.


----------



## jo662

Great pics,but looks a tad murky!:frown2:


----------



## barryd

Yeah it was right then but the sun has been out a fair bit and the forecast is ok for the next few days. Planning to Kayak round and across Brodick bay tomorrow which is new. Might even bow surf the ferry. 

Just had another fantastic Lamb Bhuna so will need to work that off somehow


----------



## Gretchibald

I've got about 60 Shadows backing tracks that might keep you amused for a while. If you want them just send an e mail to [email protected].


----------



## barryd

Thats very kind thanks. I think I may have the same set though. I bought them on 4 cd's years ago. I think they may be the originals as well just without Hank. 

I have a few with me on the laptop but ive decided to try and go completely acoustic. I kind of like the naffness of it.  I did a complete acoustic cover of Sultans of Swing in the van the other day on the toy guitar and without the backing it sounded like a completely different song, much more meloncoly but that could be my voice.  The end bit I had to change as I ran out of frets.  Im quite enjoying faffing about recording stuff in the van on the laptop. Sound quality is rubbish but its a bit of fun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know I make fun of your musical abilities Barry, but it's jealousy really.

































I admit to be jealous of deaf people at times.









.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Thats very kind thanks. I think I may have the same set though. I bought them on 4 cd's years ago. I think they may be the originals as well just without Hank.
> 
> I have a few with me on the laptop but ive decided to try and go completely acoustic. I kind of like the naffness of it.  I did a complete acoustic cover of Sultans of Swing in the van the other day on the toy guitar and without the backing it sounded like a completely different song, much more meloncoly but that could be my voice.  The end bit I had to change as I ran out of frets.  Im quite enjoying faffing about recording stuff in the van on the laptop. Sound quality is rubbish but its a bit of fun.


Ahha, is that without the boom boom bash bash in the foreground? So we can hear just how good you really are :wink2: 
Jan


----------



## barryd

Yes Jan. Just me in the Raw! 

Moved on to a new spot we have had our eyes on for a while. We were going to go back to Sannox but some new travellers have moved in. One family of them was ok but it looks like a proper gypsy camp now. Our spot at Lochranza had cars on it so I parked at the castle, got the scooter off as drove round the North west side of the island to check out the new spot which was empty so went back, got the van and moved. It's superb. Tricky to get into off the main road but it's a long spit of land right next to the sea but also has 360 degree vistas all around and inland up the valleys and hills.

Sadly there is no internet for the laptop and a very flakey mobile signal so no photos or music  yet.

I doubt I'll get onto Frutcakes Jan so I hope that your behaving yourselves. Or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks heavens for small murphys


----------



## barryd

Never fear Kev, I'll figure something out. It's truly stunning here where we are and the weather is superb right now (at last). Managed a ride out on the scoot for an ice cream finally in shorts and flip flops. 

Going to try kayaking up the Kintyre sound in the morning. It's getting to basking shark season so maybe I'll see one. It was along this stretch 6 years ago we saw two.

There is a massive seal here. He looks like that physco one from Lamlash. 

Looks like we might be heading home next week so plan to make the most of it


----------



## aldra

Go for it Barry 

We willhopefullybe going for Croatia 

But unfortunately we won't have the seals

Buthopefullythe hound from hell can swim

His long hair will be trimmed to look like a bear 

His legs are really chunky , trimmed they look really good 

waiting for our passports 

I know we forgot 

But hey we are getting older 

Tomorrow we pick up our granddaughter on a flight from Croatia 

"Grandma we are starving " we've got £2 for today and tomorrow she's text 

To late to send money 

So well filled sandwiches are in order for the trip back 

So sustain them from the airport

Sandra


----------



## barryd

*The perfect wild spot, summer arrives and a grand day out*

Bit of a long one I'm afraid. Skip to the photos if you like. 

Having discovered a new set of travellers in "our" Sannox wild spot and no room at the inn at our favourite spot in Lochranza we decided to move to the north western side of the island to a new wild spot we spotted several weeks ago but were yet to try. Partly down to the amount of rain we have had as it's on spongy grass with a muddy very narrow entrance. With the forecast very good with no rain we gave it a go.

Glad we did as it's a stunner. We spent three nights there but moved on this morning so I could Kayak Brodick Bay while Michelle does some of Goat Fell (The highest mountain on the island). What a place to have spent three days in what can finally be described as summer though.

It's a spit of land just south of Catacol in a bay. It's pretty much on the beach, the high tide comes almost up to the van.

It's been none stop here though. Michelle has been walking the fells, we have cycled every day and I have kayaked around the bay and right up to Lochranza and back. On an evening it's so quiet it's surreal. The occasional cry of a bird of prey or the odd splash in the calm sea and that's about it.

The water here is amazingly clear (although it pretty much is everywhere) as hopefully some of the photos will show.

Yesterday we decided to get an early start and have a bit of a Scooter Adventure for a day over on Kintyre and Mid Argyle. So we ended up on the 8:15am Ferry which is still night time for me normally but it was a lovely sunny morning as we left Arran and Hank behind. I was a bit concerned as we only had a quarter of a Tank of fuel left in the bike and I reckoned we had 25 miles to do up to Lochgilphead which was the first fuel station on route since the one at Tarbert closed down. By the time we got there I think we were running on fumes.

I remember Tuggers having a look at the Crinan Canal and being an ex boaty I decided we would follow it on the bike all the way across to Crinan. It's a lovely very picturesque canal and Crinan at the end and the bay beyond into the Atlantic is stunning. I thought I recognised the bay at Crinan which was odd as I've never been there. Later reading one the books we picked up in the TI in Tarbert about movie locations I discovered it was used for the Bond film From Russia with love and the Speed boat chase at the end. It was supposed to be Turkey I think.

We then followed a single track road all the way round the Atlantic side of mid Argyle and Kintyre with views of Islay, Jura and Gigha islands. The scenery changes considerably within 10 miles of the Atlantic coast and is much more Hebridean like. Peaty fields and rocky treeless outcrops.

We clocked up over 100 miles in the day on the bike including a quick trip to Skipness Castle (Which was rubbish) when we were waiting or the ferry. The castle is two miles down the coast from the ferry terminal and we almost missed the ferry we were aiming for. Ended up racing it along the shore road and just slipped in on the back as the last vehicle.
A cracking day out followed by more cycling on our return but I was completely knackered. 100 miles on a scooter over a full day is surprisingly tiring. So we moved on this morning down to Brodick. Michelle set off up Goat Fell and I decided to paddle round Brodick bay. It was the best fun it turned out in the Kayak so far. It was reasonably calm at first but I noticed a bit of a swell as soon as I got out. It didn't make a lot of sense as the weather has been fairly calm. The wind whipped up to about a force 4 or 5 and the waves got bigger and bigger. The further out you went the bigger they got but it was an onshore wind with an incoming tide and the shore at Brodick is generally just a long sandy beach so I didn't expect disaster. 
The little boat rides the swells so well though but it was impossible to take photos once it whipped up as you just immediately end up broadside which is not good. Battling against wind tide and the rolling swells which right out in the bay were easily 6-8 ft but not breaking was hard work but its rubbish what people say about inflatables being no good in a strong wind as I made good progress.

The ride back to shore though was fantastic and quick! Just one big surf all the way (about a mile or so). I was a little concerned landing on the beach which now had breaking waves on it and my mind was cast back to Saltburn where the first Kayak was pretty much written off and I had an audience. Being a dab hand now of course I just hopped out at the last minute, hauled the boat up and onto my head and walked up to the van like I was a cool surf dude who does it every day.  Of course I could have just as easily fallen head first out of the boat, flapping around and gasping like a fat Cod.

Back on the beach I got talking to a couple of motorhomers in two self builds who reckoned I was nuts. Apparently I kept disappearing in the troughs. 
So now we are back in Whiting Bay where we have just enjoyed a great lunch from "The Shore". Michelle's off hiking up another hill and later on we are going to ride round the south end of the island again. Then time for a booze up I reckon as all this healthy stuff cannot be good for you.
Sadly the weather is due to change again tomorrow and it looks like we will be heading home mid-week next week. A two week or so trip however has turned into half the summer spent on Arran (And a day on Kintyre and Mid argyle  )

It's been terrific but to be honest, I'm knackered. Think I need a holiday. 

Calm at first this morning setting off into Brodick Bay










Starting to blow up a bit 









Sunset from the van window again in the new spot









Near enough to the sea?









The twelve apostles at Catacol Bay









In the Bay









Crystal Clear waters in the sound. Heading out









Coming back around the bay to the van









Tugboats last command (again)









Leaving Arran!










Tarbert on Kintyre









The Crinan Canal









60 year old converted Irish fishing boat. Lovely little boat. Got talking to the boys on it who were on a lads boozing and diving trip. I Wanted to join them. 









Crinan Bay and from the scene in From Russia with Love.









The last Lock at Crinan


















Atlantic Seals and Jura and Islay beyond









And Finally!

Today's music and a few more pics in a slide show is appropriately Hanks "Wonderful Land" (No Boom Booms Jan)


----------



## JanHank

I read and heard it on the Kindle Barry, I look forward to hearing it when we get home on proper speakers, it sounds super, just you with no interference from other noises, as I like it :grin2:
Lovely pictures, looks a smashing place.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice one Barry, I really enjoyed that, & the follow up vid too, comments left > >


----------



## aldra

Loved Crinan 

Welcome homeward bound

We are now contemplating our next trip 

If we ever get the dam van packed

I hate, hate it 

The hound went for his close clip into a bear 

They had dogs today with fleas ,so suggested we leave it tilltomorrow when they clean everything down 

I recon he's got fleas

Everything else about him isn't looking good 

Still£40 he should look slightly better

I not holding my breath though

I'll drown him In the Croatian sea 

But he is a fantastic swimmer 

So maybe not 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Cracking post, that, Bazza old son. Makes all my stuff look like a big yawn. I'll try and do better next time. Ellie afloat surfing the waves, spot of hang-gliding, etc etc!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Nonsense Tuggers. I think everyone enjoyed your ramblings. Ive loved doing the thread and posting the pics and the funny music.  It was you saying about blogs that made me think it might be a bit more current and fun to just put this years in a long on going thread. I Also thought it would be a short trip. Dunno if its just you lot reading it now but ive had a lot of pleasure doing it. Just wish I had one of those go pro head cams for the surfing this morning. Its on the list.  Hours of pointless videos instead of photos next time for you lot. 

Had a lovely ride down to the south end and the smashing beer Garden at the Lagg hotel just now. Mind you you need deep pockets to go drinking here, not much change from a tenner for a pint and a glass of wine.


----------



## cabby

Even this old gezzer enjoyed your few words and photos Bazz:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I enjoyed the whole thread Barfy, a bit of mild mickey taking, ( just jealous really, I'd love to play the guitar but no chance with my mitts) I hope both you and Tuggs keep it up both were a joy to read especially right now.

Not being a keep fit type, I won't bore you with my travellers tales.


----------



## jo662

Great thread,great photos and now great weather!:grin2:
Really enjoy reading about other peoples travels,keep it up Barry!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Sadly summer seems to be over. It's chucking it down and forecast to rain all day. Not bothered as I have a massive hangover


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah time to bugger off home mate, sit an look at the walls, which no doubt will need attention, as will the plumbing and the garden, oh the list goes on > >


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Sadly summer seems to be over. It's chucking it down and forecast to rain all day. * Not bothered as I have a massive hangover*


How many tenners did that cost in the beer garden, and can we have a piccy please?:laugh:


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> How many tenners did that cost in the beer garden, and can we have a piccy please?:laugh:


Just the one in the beer garden. It's not just the cost but you seriously don't want to be riding a scooter across the 10 mile single track pass back across the island from Lagg pished. 

Hopefully when we go back next week it will only be for a week or two and then we will be off over to flamborough although I'm hoping to fit in a trip to the lakes before this so called summer is out. Sadly Mainland Europe looks out this year.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Just the one in the beer garden. It's not just the cost but you seriously don't want to be riding a scooter across the 10 mile single track pass back across the island from Lagg pished.
> 
> Hopefully when we go back next week it will only be for a week or two and then we will be off over to flamborough although I'm hoping to fit in a trip to the lakes before this so called summer is out.* Sadly Mainland Europe looks out this year.*


Don't worry about mainland Europe - we have got it covered. We also have a good stock of French cheese and wine and if you send me your Skype address you can watch us eat and drink it> In return, I expect to see you riding the Flamborough donkey:laugh:. In fact you could capture that on your to-be-aquired GoPro camera for all to see on here. Now there's a good idea.:smile2:


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Don't worry about mainland Europe - we have got it covered. We also have a good stock of French cheese and wine and if you send me your Skype address you can watch us eat and drink it> In return, I expect to see you riding the Flamborough donkey:laugh:. In fact you could capture that on your to-be-aquired GoPro camera for all to see on here. Now there's a good idea.:smile2:


I'm not going anywhere near that ASBO donkey. I seem to be constantly being attacked by ASBO animals. 

I'm guessing an ASBO bssking shark will appear anytime now. Now that will be a proper brown trouser event in a blow up boat.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I'm not going anywhere near that ASBO donkey. I seem to be constantly being attacked by ASBO animals.
> 
> I'm guessing an ASBO bssking shark will appear anytime now. Now that will be a proper brown trouser event in a blow up boat.


For the 'Wild Man of Arran' you are a real Wuss - afraid of donkeys, basking sharks and lovely cuddly seals.

I think we need to send you on one of those Outward Bound courses - the one that ends on Rockall - in February.


----------



## barryd

Pah! That seal at Lamlash wasn't cuddly. Cuddle that thing and it would probably rip your head off. 

I would like to see another basking shark though and get a photo out in the boat. Now is about the time they appear. There was an ASBO one in the thirties that sank a fishing boat and killed three people right here. Apparently it then went on to try and sink the steamer.  Google it! All true.

We did fine a whale here once but it was dead and stank! ;D


----------



## aldra

Barry

Stay alive if possible 

Have sent Albert out on a course with passenger on the scooter 

Not promising if he's ok 

I'm going on that scooter

How do you think shadow would do on pillion ?

His heads big enough to fit the helmet

Came back today trimmed into a bear 

A total mess underneath

So we have complained and waiting for a call back 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

You definately need to get your confidence up on the scooter Sandra. It will make all the difference to your trip. Try going out a few short trips a week and build them up


----------



## aldra

Anyway

The ragged hound from hell returns onThursday to be redone 

Following our complaint 

He definitely rivelled little Ellie in the Worsal Gomage stakes

And unfortunately he can't rival her for cuteness 

Just dont let tuggy know I mentioned her , shush everyone !! 

And He will return swarve and debonair , because his groomer will be doing it this time 

Rock von gold, midnight ebony 

The hound from hell

Ready for his holiday

And I'll try Barry to get more confidence on the scooter

But I'm also anxious if we have an accident

Who will know he's in the van?, although we always inform either a neighbour or the campsite 

Would he be ok if a stranger approached the van to get him out ?

The lads would come to collect him and the van in that event

But that would take time 

A dog is for life 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Stop worrying! I think you just need to get a few rides behind you to gain confidence. Easy to say but once you realise your not going to die you will start to enjoy it. Albert seems steady on the bike and from memory takes it easy.

Can you maybe find a big open space where you can just pootle about for an hour to practice and hopefully start to relax a bit?


----------



## aldra

Your right 

Our grand daughter said I'll ride with him

No you won't said I

When I will you can 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Well nearing going home now. Going to book the ferry in the morning for Thursday. 

Up at Lochranza again and its been a lovely couple of days. Plenty of cycling and more Kayaking. Still no Basking shark (yet) but finally today the pair of Golden Eagles put in an appearance right behind the van while we were having lunch. I only spotted them as a woman was stood outside with binoculars and there they were high up above the hill behind us. I had to get the telescopic pirates telescope out to get a proper look but they are unmistakable from your common Buzzard just by the obvious size. Sadly the photo didnt work out so I had to blow it up a bit.


----------



## JanHank

Never seen a golden eagle with dangling legs, pointed beak or pointed wings, this is a very rare spotting Barry, I think it's a Dobbydodo, last seen in Barry-on-Fells.


----------



## tugboat

Bazza, shame on you for suggesting that Scotlandshire is prehistoric.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Barfy is Pre-hysterical :roll:

No more toons boy??


----------



## barryd

Well thats it. Back home a few hours ago after a tedious journey back. What started out as a short two week trip turned into a mini adventure I guess and just over six weeks on the Isle of Arran with one day on Kintyre and Mid Argyle. 

Unpacking the van is a complete PIA! Where does all the stuff come from? There are two birds nests appeared under the eves of our house. One right over the front door and there was bird crap all over the front step. So that was the first job. 

We spent the last two nights at Lochranza and the weather was perfect on our last day but just did a bit of cycling and then a longish tour round the south end of the island on the scooter. Sad to leave.

To sum it up

*What I will miss
*
The excellent wild spots all of which were by the sea with views and a few new ones as well.

The superb cycling and of course the Kayaking which made the trip for me.

The abundant wild life. Otters, countless Seals (not that ASBO one from Lamlash though), finally Golden Eagles, Red Squirrels and of course the Cheeky deers at the north end of the island and the stag that put his face through the window in the early morning.

*What I Wont miss

*The great (not so great) Scottish Weather although to be fair we did have some nice days but it rarely got over 20c.

The bloody potholes. The roads are terrible

That flipping Coop and the lack of decent shops. Called in at Cranstons and Booths in Penrith on the way home 

Over priced pubs and eateries apart from the excellent "The Shore" in Whiting bay.

That ASBO Seal.

Its been a cheap trip though.

We did just 300 miles in the van on the island in six weeks but over 900 on the bike. At some stage ill work out how many miles were Kayaked, cycled and walked (by Michelle).

Costs for camping and services. £0.00 

Its been six years since we were last there. I think we will not leave it as long next time but of course Europe always beckons.

Hope you have enjoyed the little (not so little it turns out) photo and story blog. If anyone fancies going then please feel free to ask away.


----------



## jo662

I`ve really enjoyed reading about your trip North of the border.:grin2:

But I miss your European adventures,as it gives me so many ideas
for our trips!:frown2:

So make it to France next please!>>


----------



## aldra

Welcome home Barry love 

Are you coming to Croatia ?

You have week to prepare 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Welcome home Barry love
> 
> Are you coming to Croatia ?
> 
> You have week to prepare
> 
> Sandra


Sadly not Sandra. At least not this time. Its a lovely journey you have ahead of you though. Loads of great places before you even get there. You going through Austria?

Ah stuff it, maybe ill not tell Michelle and ill just sneak off and hide in your garage with the Hound from Hell.


----------



## nicholsong

Welcome Home Barry and Michelle.

Get the France maps out to help you through winter - ours is on the table in front of me as I write:smile2:

[It is Michelin whole of France at 1cm = 2.5km and on plasticised paper. Good value at £20]


----------



## aldra

We are Barry, but we are trying not to dawdle to much on the journey there as its Sept /Oct

We can if we wish come back a bit slower depending on the weather

Looking forward to it now

Sandra


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Welcome Home Barry and Michelle.
> 
> Get the France maps out to help you through winter - ours is on the table in front of me as I write:smile2:
> 
> [It is Michelin whole of France at 1cm = 2.5km and on plasticised paper. Good value at £20]


I have a box full of detailed maps for loads of countries in Europe. They were kindly donated to me by the legendary DonMadge. Many of his trips and routes are marked on them.

I tend to use the vast array of technology available these days though but there is nothing better than pondering over a detailed paper map of a country from time to time over a beer or three.

I would like to get a new van organised and then plan the biggest adventure yet but we will have to wait and see. Just done my first job in over six weeks this morning so that will probably pay for a front bumper.


----------



## aldra

chin up lad

At your age you are so lucky to have the freedom you have 

The majority of 50 year olds have in the region of 6 weeks a year if that 

Your old bus will get you through a few more trips 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> chin up lad
> 
> At your age you are so lucky to have the freedom you have
> 
> The majority of 50 year olds have in the region of 6 weeks a year if that
> 
> Your old bus will get you through a few more trips
> 
> Sandra


might have to have a whip round Sandra. Or what about Sponsorship? Members could sponsor a wing mirror, steering wheel or if your flush an engine or Leffe supply.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

barryd said:


> I have a box full of detailed maps for loads of countries in Europe. They were kindly donated to me by the legendary DonMadge. Many of his trips and routes are marked on them.
> 
> I tend to use the vast array of technology available these days though but there is nothing better than pondering over a detailed paper map of a country from time to time over a beer or three.
> 
> I would like to get a new van organised and then plan the biggest adventure yet but we will have to wait and see. Just done my first job in over six weeks this morning so that will probably pay for a front bumper.


What a fantastic gift! I love maps. Sat navs are very useful but they can never Replace maps both for pondering over when planning a trip and charting and remembering where you have been.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Is there an alternative to MS a/route for PC that can be used offline?


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is there an alternative to MS a/route for PC that can be used offline?


Not really as far as I can see. There are a few here http://openmaps.eu/ but not sure of they are any good.

Autoroute is fantastic as it has so many POI associated with motorhoming. I guess offline mapping applications for PC are unlikely to be that attractive to developers any more due to everything being online but of course we are often not online and I hate fiddling around with tablets and smartphones. Give me a proper 15" laptop with a proper keyboard every time. Ill continue to use it but its going to get to the stage where its well out of date.

i can get online most places these days but then Google Maps uses a fair bit of bandwidth and is slow so it requires a good connection.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm just trying the offline maps option in Win 10, worth a look I suppose.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, not sure it's going to be of any use, put Leeds to Broadford in and I had to add Skye before it found it.


I just noticed, they're using the Nokia HERE mapping, you can add pushpins etc, dunno if it'll optimise a route like A/Route though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zoom in looks very good though.


----------



## aldra

*And we are off 3*

So ok we are not quite off yet

But the van is packed ( almost) :crying:

And Sunday wagons roll

We're taking a couple of days to the tunnel

We go the M62 and the A1, a pleasant journey as opposed to the M6 or theM1

To ease the hound from hell into the journey >

Staying at peterbourgh the first night as we do

A fruit farm and the H from H can relax , walk amongst blackberries

And so can we

We are attempting a fast journey to Croatia but will post our stops

Not more than two hundred miles a day

That Adriatic Sea is calling me

And there still a slight chance the hound from hell may drown >

Although having paid £8 for a floating dumbbell, which I'm not convinced will float in lakes and sea

I want my monies worth before he does :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Aw s ******

I thought I'd started a new thread

Sandra


----------



## aldra

So how do I start a new we are off thread 3 ?

Barry get on here, like quick my lovely one 
Sandra


----------



## barryd

Sandra 

Go into this section Croatia and Click Post new thread at the top left. http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/139-croatia-touring/

Mrs D reckons her "Dumbbell" has cost her way more than eight quid.


----------



## aldra

I recon you are a bargain my love

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> I recon you are a bargain my love
> 
> Sandra


Are you saying I'm cheap!!!


----------



## aldra

I'm saying you're priceless XXX

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For gods sake Barry take a hint, we're all saying you're worthless > >


----------



## barryd

We really need a Dislick button on here. A proper forum I am a member of has one. 

People probably think a Dislick button is a bad idea as its unkind but they are badges of honour and people strive to get as many as they can. Maybe we should suggest it to admin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not in the real world.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

barryd said:


> We really need a Dislick button on here. A proper forum I am a member of has one.
> 
> People probably think a Dislick button is a bad idea as its unkind but they are badges of honour and people strive to get as many as they can. Maybe we should suggest it to admin.


Yesterday I visited a friend who has a very enthusiastic young dog. A Dislick button would have been very useful.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hey Bazza, were you not looking for something like these, think it was in this thread.

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gg-groupon-goods-global-gmbh-42-284

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/hd-camera

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/kitvision-splash-action-camera-and-selfie-stick

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/sports-4k-action-camera


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hey Bazza, were you not looking for something like these, think it was in this thread.
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gg-groupon-goods-global-gmbh-42-284
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/hd-camera
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/kitvision-splash-action-camera-and-selfie-stick
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/sports-4k-action-camera


Yes I was Kev so thanks for posting that. They seem very cheap though apart from the last one. I know nothing at all about action cameras though I assumed I would have to get a Go Pro (thats the only one I have heard of) and they are a shed load of money. I just want something I can stick on my head (on a push bike and Kayak no helmet), and on the helmet for the scooter. Needs to be fully water proof for the Kayak I think.

I would like to capture all the interesting trips on the bike or in the boat then be able to edit them down to a couple of minutes of the highlights on the laptop.

I was going to start a thread about it at some point. To be honest I would rather not spend a fortune as Im bound to break it or lose it in 200 ft of water or over a thousand foot gorge or something (hopefully not with me attached to it). 

Good audio would be a bonus so I can use it to record music sessions at home or in the van even.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ok, get a dash cam for the van, and join Groupon for the discounted ones, I'm sure someone on here could advise, I'm clueless again on these things, just remembered you wanted one, as for losing them, just fit a lanyard to them, can't go far then even if it does get knocked off yer loaf seemples, I'd be inclined to gor for the £35 quid one, (plenty of kit) or one with more than 32gb of storage, even 720p can use a lot of storage space.

heres the Go Pro for the spec >>> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gopro-hero4-black-4k-ultra-hd <<<

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/170-dashboard-in-car-dvr-accident-night-vision-camera


----------



## barryd

There must be a reason though why a go pro is nearly $400 and the cheaper ones are more like £40.

Not sure I want a dash cam though Kev.


----------



## tugboat

Have a look at Techmoan, he's a respected tester and has done a load of action cams.


----------



## barryd

Thanks, ill revisit it after our next trip. Too late now. It could be an early Christmas present. You know where I live.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> There must be a reason though why a go pro is nearly $400 and the cheaper ones are more like £40.
> 
> Not sure I want a dash cam though Kev.


As you mentioned filming on the scoot I thought perhaps you might want to film from the van too, and it's a simple and useful way to do it, plus the obvious benefits if you have a collision, as for price, well if you can afford £400 go for it, but I'd test the theory on a cheaper one first, and if it works great if not a cheap mistake, flog it on Ebay, and get the go pro.


----------



## barryd

Fair point Kev thanks. I wont be buying a £400 camera. I just wondered if the £40 ones would do what I want or would just be a waste of £40. 

Im not fussed about filming from the van really. Although then again there is the odd occasion where you wish you had a camera handy.

Ill start a new thread about this on my return, see what others have got.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Fair point Kev thanks. I wont be buying a £400 camera. I just wondered if the £40 ones would do what I want or would just be a waste of £40.
> 
> Im not fussed about filming from the van really. Although then again there is the odd occasion where you wish you had a camera handy.
> 
> Ill start a new thread about this on my return, see what others have got.


HD quality lenses and PCBs are now common place Barry, I see no reason why they wouldn't do a good job, I would expect less functionality of course, but it's a video camera, it films things, maybe not test it's swimming capabilities too much, but I'd go for one at those prices.

The beauty of dash cams is the overwrite when full, usually they record in 5 min segments, but are unobtrusively joined, so they are never full, you always have the last hour or more so you don't need to keep turning them on and off, they need to be plugged into a ign live supply, usually a ciggy lighter socket, then it goes of when you stop.

You still smoking or did you stop?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got a Gear Best email, bought a good amount from here, with no problems.

http://www.gearbest.com/action-came...i9pncc&email=b2t8azEzZWhyQGdtYWlsLmNvbXw4Mzcw


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

If you get one with audio under £100 I will pay for it *providing *I can have *unedited* copies of all recordings, including audio of you panting your way up Col du Tourmalet, on the folding job not the scooter.:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Geoff

If you reply remember you are on the Family forum not FC:wink2:


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just got a Gear Best email, bought a good amount from here, with no problems.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/action-came...i9pncc&email=b2t8azEzZWhyQGdtYWlsLmNvbXw4Mzcw


This camera seems a good buy with lots of good reviews!:grin2:


----------



## jo662




----------



## barryd

Thanks. Does anyone know how to attach an electric motor to a folding mountain bike that's capable of propelling me to the top of the col de Tourmelet?


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know how to attach an electric motor to a folding mountain bike that's capable of propelling me to the top of the col de Tourmelet?


Here you go Barry, run up to Kev's place I'm sure he could do a similar bodge. :grin2:

For those of a nervous disposition the guy does have all his toes at the end. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know how to attach an electric motor to a folding mountain bike that's capable of propelling me to the top of the col de Tourmelet?


Dunno if it'll get you up there, but you only had to ask  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/36V500W-E...327547?hash=item25bb8c5a7b:g:4u0AAOSwaB5XkU6y other wheel sizes avaialble..

.


----------



## tugboat

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> If you get one with audio under £100 I will pay for it *providing *I can have *unedited* copies of all recordings, including audio of you panting your way up Col du Tourmalet, on the folding job not the scooter.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Geoff
> 
> If you reply remember you are on the Family forum not FC:wink2:


For 100 quid, I could do you some 'heavy breathing' phone calls, if you like.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> For 100 quid, I could do you some 'heavy breathing' phone calls, if you like.:wink2:


Bargain Geoffers, but I'd do it for £50, and I have asthma


----------



## barryd

What about a video of me coming down the col de Tourmelet Captain? That's got to be worth more than £100 really. It will be much shorter as well. The one going up will probably last several days. Would you settle for a wheelie along Bridlington promenade?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you wheelie feel you must.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> What about a video of me coming down the col de Tourmelet Captain? That's got to be worth more than £100 really. It will be much shorter as well. The one going up will probably last several days. * Would you settle for a wheelie along Bridlington promenade?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Nah. Nothing less than a re-run of the Saltburn kayak surfing will do. Not even a 2.5 hour long video of the transit of Ullswater (even with pee-break edited out) will suffice.
> 
> We want the real McCoy of frightening adventures. How about you descending the Selvio pass on the mountain bike with brake blocks removed - it might go viral - certainly a better chance than your guitar solos.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah none of this paddle out far enough so we can't see the shore malarky > >:0


----------



## barryd

Well I might be able to manage a kayaking disaster, I'm heading over there right now but its taking an age. Firstly the bath room leak at home came back with avengence, then I had to stop at the cheese shop in Northallerton and now we are at Tescos in Thirsk. Thought we would have been there by now. 

What about if I attach the kayak to the Bridlington speed boat which does at least 40 knotts. That's got to be worth a GO Pro easily?


----------



## HermanHymer

To digress, Barry has a whole repertoire of anti-social behaviours, and I'm not specially referring to peeing while kayaking. But I took a leaf out of his book this week. Well I don't have a guitar, not that I would remember how to play it. But the emplacement next to me right now is quite small and some large bus sized van was contemplating parking next to me which would have blocked out my sunlight let alone the view. So yes, I actually did do it. I put on my CD of the Sound of Music - quite loud in fact... Guess what it worked!!


----------



## aldra

Naughty Viv

Sound of music??, well that's a blast from the past

You need a Meatloaf CD

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Well I got the bike loaded with the kayak and flew off to Bridlington 7 miles down the road but it's blowing a force 4 and the sea was rough. Too rough to launch from the beach so I asked the Harbour master if I could launch from there. He looked at me as if I was mad and it was a flat no! South beach and the other side of the Harbour was even worse so with visions of another written of kayak full of sand I had to call it off so no kayak disaster videos or photos today. Sorry about that. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do be careful, I'd be mortified if anything happened to you Barfy, I'd have no one to wind up cept Tuggs n he can't handle it these days.


----------



## nicholsong

Well done Harbour Master:smile2: He saved a kayak which could be mine, when Barry eventually wipes himself out in some way.:surprise:

I am all heart aren't I?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't they have surveillance videos at harbours though, it might have been on the news.


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do be careful, I'd be mortified if anything happened to you Barfy, I'd have no one to wind up cept Tuggs n he can't handle it these days.


Why?

What's happened to my Tuggy ?

What can't he handle?

I know he doesn't love me anymore

But he can handle anything

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> Naughty Viv
> 
> Sound of music??, well that's a blast from the past
> 
> You need a Meatloaf CD
> 
> Sandra


I meant to offer it to you to play as you drove through Austria. It's the original Julie Andrews and that handsome Von Trapp fellow! Wouldnt that have brightened the journey!:laugh:


----------



## aldra

I'll just sing it Viv

The hills are alive, sixteen going on seventeen ,reminded of that with grandkids

No meatloaf definately

With a sneaky preference to Mama MIa

Sandra


----------



## barryd

We did the sound of music film locations trip in 2012. Not the official trip of course, one I made up myself before we left. I found the house, nunnery, fountain in the square, the hill from the opening scene and the church where the wedding took place and put them all in the sat nav and went round on the scooter. Its in the 2012 blog. Sounds straight forward but it was a nightmare finding them all even with the sat nav. I gave up getting to the top of the hill. It was flaming massive.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> We did the sound of music film locations trip in 2012. Not the official trip of course, one I made up myself before we left. I found the house, nunnery, fountain in the square, the hill from the opening scene and the church where the wedding took place and put them all in the sat nav and went round on the scooter. Its in the 2012 blog. Sounds straight forward but it was a nightmare finding them all even with the sat nav. I gave up getting to the top of the hill. It was flaming massive.


We had a long weekend there to see all the sites,all apart from the 
hill!:grin2:

We visited a lovely monastry along the river where they brew there own beer.
And the beer comes out of a sort of font made of stone,it was a really hot 
weekend so we sampled a far few glasses of the stuff,lovely!>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> We did the sound of music film locations trip in 2012. Not the official trip of course, one I made up myself before we left. I found the house, nunnery, fountain in the square, the hill from the opening scene and the church where the wedding took place and put them all in the sat nav and went round on the scooter. Its in the 2012 blog. Sounds straight forward but it was a nightmare finding them all even with the sat nav. I gave up getting to the top of the hill. It was flaming massive.


Off topic, but would this improve your music Barry  

https://chordify.net/


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Off topic, but would this improve your music Barry
> 
> https://chordify.net/


Not sure it will "improve" my music Kev as there can't be many chords that I don't know but it might be useful for sussing out the music to obscure tracks.

There are loads of resources now online. For lead guitar though you need tab sheets as its not chords. I'll have a play with it later. On mobile at moment. Thanks


----------



## dghr272

barryd said:


> Not sure it will "improve" my music Kev as there can't be many chords that I don't know but it might be useful for sussing out the music to obscure tracks.
> 
> There are loads of resources now online. For lead guitar though you need tab sheets as its not chords. I'll have a play with it later. On mobile at moment. Thanks


And therein is the problem, knowing all the chords is one thing, but playing them in the correct order at the right time is key. >

Even when a few get strummed correctly poor singing will drown them out :surprise::grin2:

Just saying like.

Terry


----------



## barryd

Thats you off my list of people who were going to receive a free copy of my new Album which is now over three hours long. Loser!!!!

Anyway, enough of that. I managed to get the Kayak out into the Sea at Bridlington today. I realised that despite my long affiliation with all things nautical and boats of various sizes (This being the smallest) ive never really been out in my own craft in the North Sea. Most of my sea boating has been on the west coast of Scotland and south coast of England. The Kayak and Scooter must have been a novelty for the people of Bridlington because by the time I got it all unstrapped on the promenade and started pumping it up it had caused some local interest. Most were confused how such a big craft could arrive on such a small scooter. The audience gathered for the launch and unlike Saltburn I managed to get through the surf and breakers without taking on too much water but was pretty soaked by the time I Got 100 yards out.

Despite the wind dropping the first thing I was surprised at was the size of the swell away from the shore. The North sea is clearly a different beast to the Clyde and the waters around Arran. I had planned to do the whole bay but its massive. The boat rides the rolling waves great but you have to keep an eye out heading across the direction of the swell as every so often a great bigun will rise up out of nowhere and catch you out. What was odd though is that I headed south to the harbour about a mile away and got there in no time. The waters around the harbour though were totally confused and frankly dangerous so I headed back up the coast towards Sewerby. It was only then that I realised I must have been in some kind of rip or the tide that was incoming must come around the Flamborough head bit which sticks out miles and then rip along the shore towards the harbour as it was like paddling on a conveyor belt going the wrong way coming back. Zigzagging made it easier and I got to play in the surf a bit when nearing the shore. 

Once within half a mile of the Sewerby cliffs the current stopped and it was like letting the hand brake off. All a bit weird.

I managed a good two hours but it was hard work. Pity I didnt get around the harbour and to the south beach but what with speed boats flying in and out and commercial craft and a really lumpy sea I thought it best to give it a swerve (today).

Getting back in was a worry because there was now even more people on the beach and memories of being smashed up on the shore and flapping around like a landed Cod at Saltburn came flooding back. None of it though, stepped off in 2ft of water, Kayak on head, up the beach, deflate and on the bike like I do it every day. 

Been a beautiful day only sightly marred by a mediocre late lunch at a restaurant in Sewerby.

A few pics

Heading out









Sewerby Cliffs and Flamborough in the distance















Bridlington. If you squint it looks a bit like St Tropez 










Barmy Speedboat









The south shore harbour wall where I was heading from the quayside


----------



## jo662

Good write up and photos Barry!:laugh:


----------



## barryd

What a way to spend Sunday morning. Much calmer today and got around the harbour and into the south bay where beyond the harbour wall there was a bit of surf. Enough to play in but not of a Kayak wrecking size. Still nearly got rolled out though twice but have figured out how to keep the boat straight when you catch a wave..

Had a rake around the harbour. It stinks. 

The tide was ebbing and the flow along the coast was the opposite way this time. I could have drifted back to where I started eventually.

Entering Brid Harbour










Harbour









Tried to catch the stream of water rushing out of the harbour but it doesnt show really.









Heading for the south beach









Tugboats next command.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You get one of them cameras yet B?


----------



## barryd

No kev. Wasn't time before we went away


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> No kev. Wasn't time before we went away


I don't know how long these offer stay open for, Liz reckons you have to extract digits a bit for the more popular ones.


----------



## barryd

Ive upgraded the Kayak to something sportier. Here I am in me new boat.










Its a bit nippy! Sorry about the worms on the camera. My photographer is rubbish.  Took a few tourists out for a bit of a blast.


----------



## nicholsong

Pirate!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Pirate!


You need to learn how to spell Geoff, there is no I, or an E and you're a T missing but the order is correct > >


----------



## tugboat

I think Bazza looks good in yellow, goes nicely with his complexion.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> I think Bazza looks good in yellow, goes nicely with his complexion.


Matches the bit on his back too


----------



## barryd

Your only Jealous because I have a super powerful yellow powerboat now full of Hot Chicks which if you squint (a lot) you could think was in St Tropez bay.

Ok its the Bridlington power boat in the north sea full of munters from Doncaster 

I think I am having withdrawal symptoms. 

Tell you what though. It doesnt half shift that thing. Looks flat calm but it was blowing a proper hoolie. All the other cruises were stopped that day. Not that one. Spent more time airborne than in the water. If your ever here, give it a go.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


>


We went in a powerboat like that in Scarborough years ago!
My backs never been the same since!:surprise:
Good fun though!:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong

I hate power boats, jetskis etc. because of the noise. 

Especially when they roar around quiet yacht anchorages at lunchtime or sundowner time, creating a wash that rocks the yacht and spills the drinks - very prevalent in Greece>>>

Geoff (Quiet sailor)


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> I hate power boats, jetskis etc. because of the noise.
> 
> Especially when they roar around quiet yacht anchorages at lunchtime or sundowner time, creating a wash that rocks the yacht and spills the drinks - very prevalent in Greece>>>
> 
> Geoff (Quiet sailor)


Ah shurrup you daft old Toff! I love both as you know. The problem is that these powerful boats can be owned by anyone with enough cash. A proper boat helmsman (like me) could take a 1000hp gas guzzler past your yacht properly trimmed and plaining without so much as a ripple in your sundowner or causing your squeeze (s) to trip in their stilettos.


----------



## cabby

They would get thrown overboard if they wore stilettos on my boat.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd not mind the odd stiletto on the end of a nicely shaped leg wandering about in the least, full dress optional of course > > me sexist, not at all, but it doesn't work on a bloke, well not for moi anyhoo.


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd not mind the odd stiletto on the end of a nicely shaped leg wandering about in the least, full dress optional of course > > me sexist, not at all, but it doesn't work on a bloke, *well not for moi anyhoo*.


Certainly not with your fat ankles and knobbly toes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nowt wrong with my feets, possibly my best feature


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nowt wrong with my feets, possibly my best feature


Take them out of your mouth and let us judge:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You're not clever, funny or nice :crying:


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You're not clever, funny or nice :crying:


Ah Didums. I'll lend you my hankie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Ah Didums. I'll lend you my hankie.


Yukety yuk yuk.


----------



## barryd

Clear off my thread all of you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## barryd

Its finally chucked it down all day here today. 

Mrs D still went out walking but Ive been van bound all day (Fair weather cyclist and Kayaker) 

So I put together a few pics of Flamborough and the cliffs etc, learned a new song and made a video. Flamborough has some of the highest cliffs in the UK, some being 400ft high. Lots of little inlets and smugglers coves. Many of the beaches and coves in the vid were recently used for the new Dads Army film. The Cathedral which is actually Beverley in the vid was used as Westminster Abbey in Victoria recently.


----------



## barryd

Goes on a bit.  dunno why some of the pics are small


----------



## jo662

Enjoyed that Barry,you have had better weather than you did in Scotland 
by the looks of it!:grin2:

We have got a beautiful country have`nt we!!


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Enjoyed that Barry,you have had better weather than you did in Scotland
> by the looks of it!:grin2:
> 
> We have got a beautiful country have`nt we!!


Thanks

Those are just the sunny days Joe. Should have picked a shorter song as I struggled to find enough pics. It was just my excuse to learn something I had been thinking about for ages really. Long day in the van. Im going cycling tomorrow, need to get out!


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Thanks
> 
> Those are just the sunny days Joe. Should have picked a shorter song as I struggled to find enough pics. It was just my excuse to learn something I had been thinking about for ages really. Long day in the van. Im going cycling tomorrow, need to get out!


We are off to Manchester tomorrow for the weekend.Not in the
motorhome,a mate has a flat opposite the Etihad stadium.Hes
a City fanatic,so a load of us are going to see the game while
the girls go shopping in town.:grin2:
Its a bit far up north,whats the forecast for the weekend?:surprise:


----------



## JanHank

Not bad, you'll soon be as good as me>
What part are you playing in Dad's army? Stupid boy comes to mind or maybe the spice :nerd:>

Looks an interesting place Barry, no people.
Jan


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> Not bad, you'll soon be as good as me>
> What part are you playing in Dad's army? Stupid boy comes to mind or maybe the *spiv* :nerd:>
> 
> Looks an interesting place Barry, no people.
> Jan


unable to edit.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Not bad, you'll soon be as good as me>
> What part are you playing in Dad's army? Stupid boy comes to mind or maybe the spice :nerd:>
> 
> Looks an interesting place Barry, no people.
> Jan


I would have to be Wilson (John Le Mesurier) surely! 

Tuggers would be Godfrey. 

Its been busy at the weekends but getting quieter now. Loads of Bird watchers (Twitchers). They are everywhere. You will be walking along or cycling and they fall out of hedges or you will see about twenty of them hiding in the corner of a field or wood. Weird.


----------



## Gretchibald

Do you take requests - ' Shine on you crazy diamond' for the next one.


----------



## barryd

Gretchibald said:


> Do you take requests - ' Shine on you crazy diamond' for the next one.


Bloody hell. Another Floyd. Comfortably numb was bad enough as you run out of Frets and the second solo on an acoustic guitar!  I just made it up, you can probably tell. 

Its not one ive listened to really, ill have look. You will be in bother for encouraging me now (The Fruits hate my guitar)


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Bloody hell. Another Floyd. Comfortably numb was bad enough as you run out of Frets and the second solo on an acoustic guitar!  I just made it up, you can probably tell.
> 
> Its not one ive listened to really, ill have look. You will be in bother for encouraging me now (*The Fruits hate my guitar)*


They prefer my whistle :grin2:

I´ve just watched the picture show on the big screen Barry, they really are lovely, you disguised yourself well lying on the beach with the seals


----------



## barryd

Cheek!

Shine on original is 10 min long, the Pulse version is 13 min!!! Nobody deserves to be subjected to that and I dont have anymore photos. 

A winter project and not an acoustic one I think.


----------



## cabby

Prepare yourself for heavy rain barry.>>


cabby


----------



## barryd

cabby said:


> Prepare yourself for heavy rain barry.>>
> 
> cabby


Eh?


----------



## Bobmarley3

Forecast to rain from around 11pm tonight until about 11am tomorrow - at least that what it looked like on the Look North forecast for Scarborough earlier tonight . MrsBob


----------



## barryd

Ah right thanks. I am watching the weather like a hawk as we got really bogged down on this field in January. Grounds rock hard at the moment though as there has been little rain and plenty of sunshine although we have had a fair bit the last 48 hours on and off.

Doesnt sound too bad. The forecasts are often way out here though with it being stuck out in the sea. The weather can be really odd.


----------



## barryd

Big surf in Brid today. Sadly no Bay Watch babes.


----------



## JanHank

I think that boats a plant.


----------



## aldra

Give over Jan

That's my toy boy fighting the waves

Possibally:grin2::grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Give over Jan
> 
> That's my toy boy fighting the waves
> 
> Possibally:grin2::grin2::wink2:
> 
> Sandra


Yeah thats right Sandra. I had just surfed down a thirty footer, had to batter a killer Seal and then It got a bit out of hand, I got washed up right onto the prom where that photo was taken and landed in the middle of the Dodgems!


----------



## JanHank

Eejit


----------



## tugboat

JanHank said:


> I think that boats a plant.


Acksherly, it's a plant in a kayak.


----------



## jo662

We are off across the Channel on Saturday Barry and you still hav`nt been across
this year!:surprise:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> We are off across the Channel on Saturday Barry and you still hav`nt been across
> this year!:surprise:


Nope. I seem to have got myself stuck in the van in a field on the Yorkshire coast for eternity recording Pink Floyd songs and dreaming of foreign trips. :surprise:

I think I need help.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> Nope. I seem to have got myself stuck in the van in a field on the Yorkshire coast for eternity recording Pink Floyd songs and dreaming of foreign trips. :surprise:
> 
> I think I need help.


Nah,as long as your away in your motorhome you are happy!:wink2:

I hope you are online next week cus I will be on looking for help with
somewhere or other to stay or see as always!:smile2:


----------



## aldra

So you are off to France next week Jo?

With having no internet I've lost the plot 

Where are you thinking of going?

Sandra


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> So you are off to France next week Jo?
> 
> With having no internet I've lost the plot
> 
> Where are you thinking of going?
> 
> Sandra


Hi Sandra
We are off on Saturday.We only have 8 days so not to far.
We are thinking the Loire region,and if we have to we could
go to the Vendee to find some sunshine.
Thats the beauty of the motorhome,move on at the drop of a hat.:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Where are you now Sandra?:smile2:


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> Nah,as long as your away in your motorhome you are happy!:wink2:
> 
> I hope you are online next week cus I will be on looking for help with
> somewhere or other to stay or see as always!:smile2:


Always online Joe. 

Not that clued up on Loire though although we have been. Valandry and Samuer area and a few times crossing it but its not an area we have toured that much. Sure we will find something for you though if thats where you end up.


----------



## Gretchibald

Here's one suggestion , we stopped here for an overnight last month , parked right alongside the river ( beware if floods expected). There is a cycle path alongside the river and we were told it goes all the way to Angers, don't know as we went in on the scooter , a very scary journey on big motorway type roads. Barrier on entry , 8 euros inc. elec , the big building is a washing/shower block but was being refurbed when we were there. Well stocked grocery shop, pizza place and other shops nearby. Good fishing.


----------



## jo662

Gretchibald said:


> Here's one suggestion , we stopped here for an overnight last month , parked right alongside the river ( beware if floods expected). There is a cycle path alongside the river and we were told it goes all the way to Angers, don't know as we went in on the scooter , a very scary journey on big motorway type roads. Barrier on entry , 8 euros inc. elec , the big building is a washing/shower block but was being refurbed when we were there. Well stocked grocery shop, pizza place and other shops nearby. Good fishing.


That looks very nice,on my list to try!:smile2:


----------



## jiwawa

Was that you working the drone or whatever it's called gretchibald?


----------



## barryd

Gretchibald said:


> Here's one suggestion , we stopped here for an overnight last month , parked right alongside the river ( beware if floods expected). There is a cycle path alongside the river and we were told it goes all the way to Angers, don't know as we went in on the scooter , a very scary journey on big motorway type roads. Barrier on entry , 8 euros inc. elec , the big building is a washing/shower block but was being refurbed when we were there. Well stocked grocery shop, pizza place and other shops nearby. Good fishing.


Been there done that.  I think we got lost on the motorway. Did you find the naughty Gargoyle in Angers? We thought that aire was free when we got there and couldnt understand why everyone cleared off at 7:30am. It was October I think. Woman came round shortly after for the money!


----------



## Gretchibald

No , it's not me , found that clip on YouTube and it shows the place better than my photos would.

Naughty Gargoyle ? intrigued. 

Wife dragged me around Angers for about two hours sightseeing , I have to admit it a great city to walk around with something for everyone. History says that Angers region once ruled France, England and Ulster and the buildings are certainly testament to it's regal past yet it has a vibrant young modern feel , but cities aren't for me and I was glad to get back to the serenity of the Aire - which is all modern now with credit card entry type barrier , you have to choose what services you want from a menu on entry ie length of stay, elec, showers . Not sure how you get out and back in if you just want to nip out in the MH for a while.

Would put some photos up but think I've hijacked this thread enough, sorry.


----------



## barryd

No problem hijacking this thread. Its all nonsense anyway.  Ill see if I can find the gargoyles later.

Bit of drama here on Flamborough head yesterday. Coast guard vehicles, helicopter and life boats everywhere. Saw it all kicking off but wasnt sure what was going on. Turns out three Kayakers got into trouble. http://www.bridlingtonfreepress.co.uk/news/three-kayakers-rescued-off-flamborough-head-1-8194372

I never got as far as the headland in mine. Its bonkers round here in anything but a flat calm sea which is as rare as hens teeth, preferring to stay in the Bay around Bridlington but even that gets a proper chop on and has strong rips and currents. What I do know is that looking from the shore the waves and sea state look like nothing until your out in it. Glad they are all safe though and clearly having a radio saved their lives.


----------



## JanHank

Glad you weren´t one of the three, but pleased to know they are all safe, whoever they are.


----------



## barryd

Mines packed up Jan and not been used for a couple of weeks or so. Its been way too rough lately and its got colder. I did consider it this morning though as its a lot calmer. Will see later.


----------



## nicholsong

Let that be a warning to thee lad.

Imagine if you had been out in the old 'yellow peril' dinghy.

G


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Let that be a warning to thee lad.
> 
> Imagine if you had been out in the old 'yellow peril' dinghy.
> 
> G


Well as you will know the breeze on the beach can be considerably stronger just 100 yards or so from the shore and there have been some stiff offshore north westerlies this last week. Ive been out on the Kayak in a force 4 a couple of times but not an offshore. Looking at the headland this afternoon I bet they have been tipped out and were being blown out to sea. Your already kind of 5 miles out at sea here anyway.

Back to the Angers Gargoyle.


----------



## jiwawa

Oh I remember him - though I don't remember being in Angers!

Does he have a brother?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Worse case of piles I've ever seen.


----------



## barryd

Cock!


----------



## Gretchibald

Aah, he was hiding around the corner !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jan ???


----------



## jo662

I think thats photoshopped!:nerd:

Its a load of [email protected]@cks!>


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Jan ???


You called, sorry I´ve been busy, what do you want Kev ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Buggered if I know love, that was two days ago, I can't remember my last post


----------



## barryd

Gerroff my thread with your witterings!!


----------



## barryd

Weather is still great. Stunning yesterday and sunshine all day long. Cycled too much though (about 24 miles in the end over two sessions) and I ache like hell today.

Must be half term as everywhere is dead busy again like its summer.

View from Brid Harbour yesterday.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Gerroff my thread with your witterings!!


Time you went home anyway, this is longer than the Forsyth Saga.>


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Time you went home anyway, this is longer than the Forsyth Saga.>


I know! Ive been in this field now for as long as I can remember. Mrs D refuses to leave. Gonna have to soon though, I have stuff to do and Ive run out of stuff I can think of to play or record on an acoustic guitar. Its the National Scooter rally this week end in Bridlington which is always a laugh. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...DMAKHSxGBiwQ_AUICSgC&biw=1525&bih=725&dpr=0.9 Its a chance to pretend your Sting in Quadrophenia for the weekend at least so we will stay for that but probably go home some time next week.


----------



## jo662

barryd said:


> I know! Ive been in this field now for as long as I can remember. Mrs D refuses to leave. Gonna have to soon though, I have stuff to do and Ive run out of stuff I can think of to play or record on an acoustic guitar. Its the National Scooter rally this week end in Bridlington which is always a laugh. https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...DMAKHSxGBiwQ_AUICSgC&biw=1525&bih=725&dpr=0.9 Its a chance to pretend your Sting in Quadrophenia for the weekend at least so we will stay for that but probably go home some time next week.


The weather looks great,and lets face it if we could gaurentee the weather we 
would spend more of our holidays in Blighty!>


----------



## barryd

jo662 said:


> The weather looks great,and* lets face it if we could gaurentee the weather we
> would spend more of our holidays in Blighty*!>


Hmm. Nope!


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Weather is still great. Stunning yesterday and sunshine all day long. Cycled too much though (about 24 miles in the end over two sessions) and I ache like hell today.
> 
> Must be half term as everywhere is dead busy again like its summer.
> 
> View from Brid Harbour yesterday.


Not a patch on a Greek Island - must do better!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Gerroff my thread with your witterings!!


...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm surprised you've not died of BOREDOM, I'd have been gone by day 2.


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm surprised you've not died of BOREDOM, I'd have been gone by day 2.


Never been bored once in fact there is never a dull moment. The days are filled with either annoying people on forums, hours spent farting about with me guitar, cycling along the cliffs or down the coast to Brid and we have done several hundred miles on the scooter with occasional trips to Beverley, Filey and Scarborough. Mrs D never gets bored of walking the cliffs, beaches and coves and the weather has been great.

I wouldnt class it as a motorhome trip though really, more just moving your lives somewhere else for a couple of months. Arran was similar, we only did 300 miles in the van on that trip on the island. We are behaving a bit like Tuggers (No not the dribbling kind watching porn films about sailors). Just having a base and using our bike to tour around on and push bikes and feet locally.

Ive quite enjoyed it especially Arran and its certainly not cost much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Never been bored once in fact there is never a dull moment. The days are filled with either annoying people on forums, hours spent farting about with me guitar, cycling along the cliffs or down the coast to Brid and we have done several hundred miles on the scooter with occasional trips to Beverley, Filey and Scarborough. Mrs D never gets bored of walking the cliffs, beaches and coves and the weather has been great.
> 
> I wouldnt class it as a motorhome trip though really, more just moving your lives somewhere else for a couple of months. Arran was similar, we only did 300 miles in the van on that trip on the island. We are behaving a bit like Tuggers (No not the dribbling kind watching porn films about sailors). Just having a base and using our bike to tour around on and push bikes and feet locally.
> 
> Ive quite enjoyed it especially Arran and its certainly not cost much.


You need to try harder Barry, you have only ever annoyed me once, but we'll not go there > > seems a nice idea acting like Tuggers, but us being less mobile than you fit buggers, we need to move on more often.

Come on time for another YT vid innit, but no more of that grainy stills crap, and why can't you go electric, surely someone makes a 12v amp.


----------



## aldra

Yes just like tuggers

He loved Aran, the wind the sea

We didn't ,but knew he did

And our pump was leaking so we moved on towards home

And left him to enjoy the island

And it seems we lost a dear friend 

Which was never our intention 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You need to try harder Barry, you have only ever annoyed me once, but we'll not go there > > seems a nice idea acting like Tuggers, but us being less mobile than you fit buggers, we need to move on more often.
> 
> Come on time for another YT vid innit, but no more of that grainy stills crap, and why can't you go electric, surely someone makes a 12v amp.


I cannot really bring an electric guitar and all the stuff that goes with it in the van especially since we are not often on hookup. I Do have a 12v amp but it lasts 2 hours before it needs charging and probably takes a lot of power. There is only so much you can do with an acoustic guitar and a boggy basic laptop to record it on. Whaddaya mean grainy stills? Again all the vids and music are recorded and uploaded in a field and uploaded via a wifi antenna connected to a BT Fon so uploading high res photos is not that easy. would take an age. Ive run out of stuff to post most people will be relieved to hear although I have spent two days trying to do Golden Brown by the Stranglers and trying to make an acoustic guitar sound like a Harpsichord.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going back to cameras, here's one you'll like, good reviews and sensible price for a 4K one too.

http://www.gearbest.com/action-came...mail=b2t8azEzZWhyQGdvb2dsZW1haWwuY29tfDk1NTg=


----------



## barryd

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Going back to cameras, here's one you'll like, good reviews and sensible price for a 4K one too.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/action-came...mail=b2t8azEzZWhyQGdvb2dsZW1haWwuY29tfDk1NTg=


Sounds too good to be true to me. I just dont get why some are hundreds of pounds and some are like 30 or 40 quid but seem to be similar specs to the more expensive ones.

Mind you Im not sure I would want to spend hundreds on something that will no doubt get lost or broken. I want something that can easily be helmet mounted, is water proof (so you can use it in the sea) and has really good sound recording quality.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Sounds too good to be true to me. I just dont get why some are hundreds of pounds and some are like 30 or 40 quid but seem to be similar specs to the more expensive ones.
> 
> Mind you Im not sure I would want to spend hundreds on something that will no doubt get lost or broken. I want something that can easily be helmet mounted, is water proof (so you can use it in the sea) and has really good sound recording quality.


Go Pro forged the path, others backwards engineer it, save millions on R&D, same with PCs, IBM did the groundwork, clones did the rest, it's all cloning after the first one anyway, even people, clones of both their parents.


----------



## barryd

*We are the Mods!! (2)*

Had a brilliant afternoon today at the National Scooter Rally in Bridlington. I posted about it a few years ago when we last went.

The Spa was packed out with some superb examples on display. The streets were alive with Scooters of all descriptions and the noise and sweet smell of two stroke oil added to the Atmosphere. 

The town was as busy as ever, the pubs stacked and spilling out onto the pavements. Some weird and wonderful examples including a chopper scooter and my favourite which won spectators choice best in show the "Peaky Blinders". its like summer again up here in Flamborough. All the campsites are full and the weather has been consistently pretty damned good!

A little slide show of today's pics to of course "Green Onions" (No acoustic guitar Kev  ) Look out for our "Pig" which IMO should have won.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No comment, Greasers rule > >


----------



## barryd

I was always into motorbikes rather than scooters when I was a kid but that was mainly down to the fact they were so much more powerful and faster. The Mods were cooler though and seemed to attract girls that at least looked like they were clean.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I was always into motorbikes rather than scooters when I was a kid but that was mainly down to the fact they were so much more powerful and faster. The Mods were cooler though and seemed to attract girls that at least looked like they were clean.


The rivalry between Mods and Rockers is OK if kept to a 'joke', but I was living in Brighton & Hove at the time when masses of the two groups used to descend for Easter and other holiday w/es, and some of the battles got very nasty. I kept well out of town - especially since I only had a NSU Quickly moped (Joke of a name), which you literally had to pedal at times.:laugh: Well you have to start your 'motoring career' somewhere:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I borrowed a mates Crapi 80 once, bloody thing was frightened of corners, my NSU Quickly used to pee all over it, I was forced into buying a LI125 too once, lack of funds, it got me to work once, usually I had to push the POS.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> The rivalry between Mods and Rockers is OK if kept to a 'joke', but I was living in Brighton & Hove at the time when masses of the two groups used to descend for Easter and other holiday w/es, and some of the battles got very nasty. I kept well out of town - especially since I only had a NSU Quickly moped (Joke of a name), which you literally had to pedal at times.:laugh: Well you have to start your 'motoring career' somewhere:wink2::laugh:
> 
> Geoff


I thought mine was Quick, having had others to compare it with, and I never lost a "race" maybe yours was a bit poorly, or mine had been breathed upon like this one.


----------

